# T11+ was wünscht ihr euch?



## bloodstained (29. April 2010)

Viele fragen sich sicherlich wie es nun mit den T-Sets weiter geht? E
inheitsbrei wie t9? Power Ranger wie t8? Oldschool wie t1?
Ich bin sehr auf jedenfall sehr gespannt auf die ersten Bilder zu den neuen Sets...als aktiver Schurke würde ich mich natürlich auf ein t11 mit alten Zügen freuen...

d.h. : Weg von den ultra abgespaceten Zeug und hin zu dem schlichten Leder-Outfit mit zerissener Kapuze und rostigem dolch...passt auch irgendwie viel mehr zu nem Schurken als sone funkelnde, gezackte, leuchtende Todesfürsten Rüsung mit Cyber Dolchen


Viele andere sehen das bei ihren Klassen sicherlich ähnlich...


also was meint ihr? Was würdet ihr euch für ein neues T-Set für eure Klasse wünschen?

edit:
Sind ja schon einige gute Ideen eingetroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alte Sets wieder "neu"
*->wiederbeleben der alten sets, da ja auch ein wiederbeleben einiger alten Dungeons erfolgt

*pro:*
-altbewährt
- stylisch
- mit kleiner Texturenüberarbeitung sicherlich noch schöner

*contra:*
-würde von wenig neuer Kreativität der Entwickler zeugen-> ein Knackpunkt für "Berufs-flamer"


*Setanpassung an den Kataklysmus**(Scheint anhand der ersten Screens von den neuen Waffen sehr warscheinlich)*
->Elementare Rüstungen mit Flammen,Wasserkristallen etc.
->Anpassung an Unterwasserwelten mit Perlen,Korallen etc.

*pro:*
-passend zum Thema
-viel Spielraum
*
contra:*
-sicherlich sehr effektvoll und somit nicht unbedingt wieder passend zu jeder Klasse
-"uber"-Effekte vorprogrammiert 

*
Mehr als 5 Setteile*
->Komplette Rüstungs einschließlich Ringe/Schmuckstücke/Halskette+Waffen

*pro:*
-hohe Sammelmotivation
-Waffen passen zum Set Thema
-sieht einfach toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*contra:*
-evtl. nervig twinks ebenfalls mit zig Set Teilen auszustatten
-weniger Spielraum was die Ausrüstungswahl betrifft


*TierSet nicht gleich random Equip*
->Unterschiede der Set-Teile von den random epics der einzelnen Rüstungsklassen

aus meiner sicht nur *pro*


*Unterschiede zwischen weiblichen und männlichen Sets*
-> kleinere Unterschiede der T-Sets nicht nur zwischen Allianz und Horde sondern auch zwischen den Geschlechtern
*
pro:*
- höhere Individualität
- man kann nun auch Zwerge voneinander unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
contra:*
- Kritik der Spieler die die weibliche bzw. männliche Fassung des Sets schöner als bei ihrem Char finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Nicht Klassenspezifische Sets*
->kein Sets die nur von einer Klasse getragen werden und sich ihrem jeweiligem Nutzer von den Stats und evtl sogar vom Aussehen anpassen
Bsp.: Person X trägt das Set "_Haut der Nagas_" und wird dann im Falle eines Kriegers zum Myrmidone und im Falle eines Casters zur Hexe/Hexer
...das ganze natürlich auch ohne Verwandlungseffekt aber mit wärs sicher spaßiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
pro:*
- Sicherlich viel feedback von der Community da Verwandlungseffekte immer gut ankommen
- weg von dem 0/8/15 Aussehen eines jeden Spielers
- sehr viel Möglichkeiten(Nagas/Drakins usw.)
- auch ohne Verwandlungseffekt sehr viel frischer Wind da man nicht auf ein einziges Set angewiesen ist und somit variieren kann
- jeder hat die Möglichkeit sein lieblings Set zu finden und ist nicht von einem Klassenspezifischen abhängig*

contra:
*- würde sich ziemlich beißen mit den Worgen wegen Verwandlung und so ~ und daher leider unwarscheinlich
- ob sich blizz so viel Mühe macht mit noch mehr Sets?
- bei steigendem ilvl müssten die Sets auch vom ilvl steigen sonst würden die vielen neuen Sets schnell überflüßig ->alla alter t-crap




Die pros bzw. contras sind lediglich meine eigene Meinung und das pro stylisch ist rein spekultativ.
Es gibt wohl noch ein haufen Dinge die neu bzw anders gemacht werden können aber mir fehlt gerade die Zeit alles auf zu zählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später dazu mehr.


bloody


----------



## Serephit (29. April 2010)

Haben Schurken nicht aktuell 'nen Taucheranzug? :-)

Im ernst: ich sehe das auch so, lieber wieder zurück zu den Oldschool T-Sets.

Grüße


----------



## Fäntom1 (29. April 2010)

Ich würde mir für meinen druiden auch wieder etwas älteres wünschen. Das T10 set mit seinen Schultern die "beißen" sind auch iwie komisch. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es wieder mehr in Wald-Style Richtung gehen ala T5 oder in Richtung T6. Die hatten meiner Meinung nach noch richtig style. Von den Werten her fand ichs mit t10 gut gemacht, das alle skillungen die gleichen Stats auf den T-Teilen haben (Mage, Hexer, Eule, Ele etc. alles gleich).

Mfg


----------



## TheDoggy (29. April 2010)

Ja, ich würd mich auch eher wieder über was freuen, was zu den Klassen eher passt... ;<


----------



## Baraccathrall (29. April 2010)

ich wünsche mir wieder mehr items und sets im zul aman design. die warn klasse und sahen bombe am schamie aus.


----------



## benbaehm (29. April 2010)

ich mochte das t2 set des druiden, t4 und t6 auch. t9 fand ich total an der thematik vorbei und mit t10 kann ich mich wieder so halbwegs anfreunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere schöne sets waren rogue t2, krieger t6, shamie t2, pala t2 und noch n paar andere...

also irgendwie scheine ich eine klare präferenz für t2 zu haben. also back to the roots blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (29. April 2010)

Hunter T9 und T10 sind designtechnisch beide der absolute Tiefpunkt. Es kann eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## ChaosX (29. April 2010)

Ganz klar geilen Style was ein wow bei allen auslöst ^^


----------



## Makata (29. April 2010)

Mir egal, Hauptsache das Krieger Set hat ab jetzt immer Schweineschnauzen Schultern!!!

Vom Style her unübertroffen und das geilste Schulter Design in WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (29. April 2010)

Ich wünsche mir T11 für 50 €uro im Blizzard-Shop!


----------



## Serephit (29. April 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Mir egal, Hauptsache das Krieger Set hat ab jetzt immer Schweineschnauzen Schultern!!!
> 
> Vom Style her unübertroffen und das geilste Schulter Design in WoW!
> 
> ...



das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? oO


----------



## Serephit (29. April 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Hunter T9 und T10 sind designtechnisch beide der absolute Tiefpunkt. Es kann eigentlich nur besser werden.



Das sehe ich genauso. Was die da abgeliefert haben ist echt übel. 
War wahscheinlich 'ne Aushilfe^^


----------



## Mäuserich (29. April 2010)

Als Paladin aus Überzeugung wünsche ich mir in Zukunft zu strahlen wie ne Disco-Kugel!

Dieses Pseudo-Düster (T10) ist nicht so mein Fall und gerade die ganz alten T-Sets tun zum grössten Teil einfach nur in den Augen weh...

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele was für mich gelungene T-Sets waren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (29. April 2010)

Als Schamane hab ich noch ziemliches Glück was die Sets angeht.... bis auf t9 sehn die alle sehr gut aus, meiner Meinung nach.  Okay, T5 war auch net so mein Fav. weil ich doch lieber nen Kilt trage wie ne Hose.  Sehr geil waren T3/T7/T7,5  und es T6 <3


----------



## Makata (29. April 2010)

> das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? oO



Natürlich, sonst hät ich es nicht geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst das Buch "Die Zwerge" von Markus Heitz?

Wenn ich die Schultern seh erinnert mich das so sehr an Boindil denken wenn er sich auf Orks freut "Oink Oink" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apfelmusmann (29. April 2010)

jo die zwerge waren super aber die schulter passen auch zu meinem o almächtigen apfelmusmann^^ nachtelf


----------



## Delorion (29. April 2010)

Für den Druiden mal bitte wieder sowas stylisches wie T1 oder T2. 

Die beiden Sets habe ich immernoch komplett auf der Bank liegen und bin in OG ein echter Blickfang, wenn ich damit in der Gegend rumstehe.


----------



## Icejumper (29. April 2010)

Das aussehen liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Was ich nicht sehen mag sind so wörter wie: "es kann sein, dass xx um xx erhöht wird."
oder "vielleicht".... "es wäre möglich"

entweder oder - entweder es passiert was, oder nicht !!!
Aber so wage Aussagen können sich die Progger ansich sparen.
...meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

Grüße


----------



## Nexarius (29. April 2010)

Ich wünsche mir wieder so extravagante und wunderschöne Priester Sets wie das T5 oder das T6 - das sind die zwei absolut besten T-Sets die es meiner Meinung nach gibt. Vorallem das T6 für Schattenpriester mit den Köpfen an der Seite war einfach perfekt!!! <3 IT

Was noch sehr passend war, war das Hexer T8 in dem Raben Styl. Ich wünsch mir einfach ABWECHSLUNGSREICHE!!!! Sets die nicht bei den gleichen Rüstungsklassen gleich aussehen - und sie sollen nicht so extrem hässlich sein wie ein T8 Schurke oder sowas...


----------



## Gabbamarcus18 (29. April 2010)

Ja in der tat mal wieder was Klassenbezogenes wäre nett t9 warn griff ins klo t 10 ist ganz ok aber zum beispiel t10 vom mage past ja wohl eher zum hexer.
Toll wäre natürlich noch wenn iwie volksunterschiedliche oder skillungsunterschiedliche gäben würde =D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

ich hätte nichts gegen T8 v.2.0 und T6 v.2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- Schurke unso...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krshna (29. April 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> also irgendwie scheine ich eine klare präferenz für t2 zu haben. also back to the roots blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, T2 war bei vielen Klassen schön anzuschauen.


----------



## Chregi (29. April 2010)

gibt doch schon "volksunterschiede" net? also horde und ally sieht nicht gleich aus. oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Elminator (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Meinung nach mit dem Paladin & Krieger T6 die Schönsten Sets!


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (29. April 2010)

10 teile Kopf Schulter Brust Armschiene Handschuhe Gürtel Hose Schuhe Rücken Ring

-2er 4er 6er 8er Setbonus (mit interessanten Boni z.B. Nach krittischen so und so Zauber ist so und so Zauber ein Spontanzauber etc) außerdem soll man auch von 2 sets boni nutzen können z.B. 4er t11 + 4er t12 o.ä.

-aussehen kann angepasst werden für je 200g kann man ein Setteil aussehen lassen wie ein anderes Item für diesen Rüstungsslot


----------



## Krinos (29. April 2010)

@Chregi, das war nur bei T9 so, und das war schrecklich. Idee mit Volksspezifischem aussehen gut, umsetzung misserabel


----------



## Yalis (29. April 2010)

Punkto Design möchte ich es nicht nochmal sehen, dass 2 Klassen ein gleiches oder Ähnliches Design haben (wie t9 bei Schurken und Druiden) und dass die Sets auch wirklich zu den Klassen passen wie t10.
Obwohl hier hat mir die Idee für 2 Designs (Allianz/Horde) sehr gut gefallen.

Für die Fähigkeiten wünsche ich mir interessante Boni, die die Rota einer Klasse und damit auch den spielverlauf ändern, nicht nur "5% mehr crit für eine Fähigkeit"


----------



## Kainè21 (29. April 2010)

<<<<<<<<<<<< T6  für alle !!!!!!

besonders Priester t6 dickes neeeeeed ^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (29. April 2010)

T 11 nur über Tokens die von gewissen Bossen droppen, nicht über Marken


----------



## Quezakotl (29. April 2010)

Ich würd mir mal wieder ein Set wünschen mit mehr als 5 teilen^^

Zudem sollten sie nicht so einfach zu bekommen sein wie zu Zeit.

Und ein wirklich Episches aussehen muss natürlich auch her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvin51 (29. April 2010)

es wäre cool wenn es mehr artenvielfalt vom equipp her geben würde rennen ja alle in den gleichen outfits rum das is langweilig. hätte aber ne mischung aus neu und alt gerne das hätte glob style


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (29. April 2010)

gut fände ich mal, wenn nonsetteile nicht genau wie die sets aussehen... stilistisch zwar passend aber eben nicht gleich


----------



## gen.eric_ (29. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> T 11 nur über Tokens die von gewissen Bossen droppen, nicht über Marken



Ja, ich fände es auch gut, wenn es wieder Tokens für die verschiedenen Ausrüstungsplätze geben würde, so wie es zu Anfang von WotLK gehandhabt wurde. Damals war es noch was "besonderes", wenn man mit dem T7,5 Kopf oder den T8,5 Schultern rumlaufen durfte. :-)


----------



## Talismaniac (29. April 2010)

Mir egal wie es aussieht, hauptsache ich krieg wieder blockwertung.


----------



## Jabaa (29. April 2010)

Also ich hätte gerne ma so en set wie t3.

Scheise schwer zu kriegen nur für die freaks die daheim rumsitzen. (muss so sein^^)

dafür aber mit 8 teilen bestückt und so^^


----------



## haschmich (29. April 2010)

Die Individualität ist halt ziemlich verloren gegangen...
Man vergleiche Bc mit Wotlk. 
Könnte ruhig etwas Bunter werden..


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

ohne scheiss, das Krieger Arena Set 8 würde sehr gut das erste T Teil für Cata sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vom aussehen her, würde das auch gut zum Thema passen, es sieht aus wie T1 Reloaded und von der Form und der Farblichkeit hat es etwas von Todesschwinges Rüstung in Menschform...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (29. April 2010)

Bin auch für Oldscool. Die sahen wenigsten aus wie: ICH HAB WAS ERREICHT!

Wird doch wohl nich so schwer sein bissl mehr fantasie beim designen einzubringen oder.Wozu werden die designer denn bezahlt?


MfG
Acho


----------



## Orð (29. April 2010)

ich würd mich über nen remake von den t5 sets aus bc zeiten freuen in feuerlook oder evtl auch in wasserlook, da man ja bekanntlich feuer mit wasser bekämpft un man in cata sicher auch mehr im wasser als auf dem land is ^^ 
es sollte nichtmehr so prozig sein, was sich aber wohl nicht vermeiden lässt. wie wärs mit geilen ganzkörperleuchtefekten wenn man zb. ein kompletes set an hat?


----------



## Asperita (29. April 2010)

Ich finde es sollte etwas in Richtung t2-7 gehen, da das noch einzigartige Sets waren, und es keine Items gab, die dasselbe Model benutzt haben.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (29. April 2010)

Ich wünsche mir rosa Sets für alle, damit sie keiner haben will.
Daraus würde folgen, dass wieder mehr Rüstungen eingebaut werden müssten und nicht alle in dem T-Set-Einheitsbrei herumlaufen müssen.
Ich persönlich renne teilweise durch Dalaran, schaue mir Chars nur an, wenn sie an mir vorbeilaufen und kann mir denken:
Aha, nicht so erfolgreich - Poser ohne RL - grade erst 80 geworden ect.
Ich hätte gerne eine Reduktion der Sets auf 2-4 Teile.

(Und wieder etwas farbenfroher wäre schön :/ )


----------



## heiduei (29. April 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Natürlich, sonst hät ich es nicht geschrieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein gleichgesinnter !!!!!  XD


----------



## DaScAn (29. April 2010)

Das Power Ranger Outfit für meinem Pala hat mir sehr gefallen.
Oder im Stil des Dungeon Sets 1 oder auch T2.

Das währe es.


----------



## Erital (29. April 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> ...als aktiver Schurke würde ich mich natürlich auf ein t11 mit alten Zügen freuen...



Schultertitten! *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also fürs Hexer T-Set würd ich mir aber auch lieber ein etwas "oldschool"-inspiriertes Set wünschen. Das T-2 fand ich sah immernoch am besten aus!


----------



## Poseidoom (29. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass es keine 3 unterschiedlich starke Versionen von T-Sets mehr geben wird, wie es momentan der Fall ist.
Ich würd mich wieder auf solche majestätisch aussehenden Sets wie T1-T4, T6 freuen, da die einfach am gelungenstens waren!


----------



## Möpman (29. April 2010)

Da mit Cata ja auch Vash`jir kommt, würd ich mich freuen wenns ein duduset mit algen und seesternen gäb^^


----------



## Dragonye (29. April 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Natürlich, sonst hät ich es nicht geschrieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die zwerge sind ne Imba buchreihe , aber das mit den schweineschnauzen is genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etymidiana (29. April 2010)

t11 wirds nicht geben. Das wird irgentwie anders heißen.


----------



## pirmin93 (29. April 2010)

Als Heil0rdin, der gerne ganz in himmlisches gelb (wtf! Himmel =/= gelb) gehüllt ist, aber dennoch sowas wie Kraft ausstrahlt, find ich das Pala T2 einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hab mich kurz vor Wotlk mal daran gemacht, es zu sammeln, hab dann aber mit WoW und 4 Set-Teilen aufgehört^^.


----------



## Pônscho (29. April 2010)

Hoffentlich gibts mal wieder ein  T set das mehr als 5 teile hat


----------



## Traklar (29. April 2010)

Denke es werden 3 Aspekte in Cataclysm eine Rolle spielen.

1. Horde und Allianz werden einzelne Sets bekommen, da die Streitigkeiten wieder stark zunehmen.

2. Die Rüstungen werden sich wohl stärker an die verschiedenen Klassen wieder orientieren (nicht wie in PDK), also Vergleichbar mit D1 - T8/T10. Sie werden denke ich auch nicht zu stark futuristisch gehalten und auch dieser Untotenflair wird nicht dran kommen.

3. Viel Blink Blink, wir sind im Spiel sehr oft unter Wasser und unter der Erde, also gibts da auch viele Perlen und Edelsteine. Passend natürlich in die Rüstungen eingebaut.

Alles im Allem denke ich, dass Blizzard schon beim Neuen wie in ICC bleibt, aber auch Züge der Classic-Zeiten mit einbaut. Aber die Zeiten, wo die Klassen auch mit Full T-Set noch Casual 08/15 Schurke etc. aussahen (was mir persönlich als RPler sehr gefiel), wird Blizzard sicher nicht mehr einführen.


----------



## NiniEngel (29. April 2010)

Ich würde mich über ein prunkvolleres Todesritterset freuen. Trage im Moment das T9 und es kotzt mich total an. Das ist sowas von langweilig und nichtssagend. Auch das T10 finde ich nicht viel besser. Natürlich müssen die Todesritter dunkel gehalten werden, aber kann man da nicht trotzdem ein wenig mehr drumherum machen? Irgendwelche Flammen oder Funken, die irgendwo heraussprühen?


----------



## Chiichi (29. April 2010)

Also ich bin mit dem T10 Hexer Set sehr zufrieden aber die sollen sich beim nächsten bei allen Klassen ganz doll Mühe geben ^^


----------



## tuerlich (29. April 2010)

ich bin für ein unsichtbares t11 xD

nee mal im ernst. ich würde mir für meinen pala eine schön weisse, evtl glänzende rüsse wünschen. oder silber.


----------



## Laxera (29. April 2010)

das kommt echt auf die klasse an - das geleuchte mag net zum schurken passen, aber zu den meisten anderen klassen passt es (vor allem magieklassen sollten leuchtende sets mit kristallen etc. behalten z.B. magier, priester, schami, druide (wobei das katzen/bären set davon abweichen sollte!))




mfg LAX


ps: einheitsbrei will ich aber nimmer (net das T9 so schlecht aussieht (ich habe es 3x - 1x für priesterin (als schatten finde ich das set cool, aber auch ohne schattenform ist es find ich immer noch ein hingucker), 2x für schami (ok einmal nur 3 teile...) 1x DD (elementar) und 1x heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 d.h. wenn sie es einheitlich machen, dann von mir aus gleiche muster oder so, aber trotzdem klassen abweichungen (z.B. schultern, denn die sieht man meist am besten)


----------



## Captn.Pwn (29. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Haben Schurken nicht aktuell 'nen Taucheranzug? :-)
> 
> Im ernst: ich sehe das auch so, lieber wieder zurück zu den Oldschool T-Sets.
> 
> Grüße



Taucheranzug?
Das ist ne Aldi-Tüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl es erinnert mich auch ein bischen an bongo bongo (zelda 64)

btt. sehen die derzeitigen t-sets einfach nicht gut aus, die haben einfach nichts besonderes das sagt hey ich bin ein t-set.
naja gut das mag auch daran liegen das es eigentlich keine nonset teile gibt die anders als die t-sets aussehen.

Wenn es mehr Nonset teile mit einzigartigem Design geben würde und man an die t-sets schwerer kommen würde, wäre ich schon zu frieden


----------



## Rikkui (29. April 2010)

Ich wär für eins das IMBA ROXXOR DMG macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Haben Schurken nicht aktuell 'nen Taucheranzug? :-)
> 
> Im ernst: ich sehe das auch so, lieber wieder zurück zu den Oldschool T-Sets.
> 
> Grüße



Die Schurken sehen aktuell irgendwie aus, wie diese kriechenden Spuks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ich wär für eins das IMBA ROXXOR DMG macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trifft das auf T10 nicht schon zu?



Quentaros schrieb:


> Die Schurken sehen aktuell irgendwie aus, wie diese kriechenden Spuks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hege ja den Verdacht, dass die Spuks die Inspiration fürs Schurkenset waren... :x


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Trifft das auf T10 nicht schon zu?
> 
> 
> Ich hege ja den Verdacht, dass die Spuks die Inspiration fürs Schurkenset waren... :x




Beim nächsten mal kommen die Ghule oder Monstrositäten als Vorlage dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (29. April 2010)

Monstrositätenkostüm für Krieger!

Naja ich bin als Krieger total zufrieden mit meinem T10 Set

Für mich das schönste Set überhaupt

Edit:

Obwohl ich die 264er Version am meisten mag (Fehlt nurnoch der Helm dann bin ich ganz so gekleidet)
Und dann siehts gut aus !


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

Ich finde Tsets sollten:
- Zu den einzelnen Klassen passen.
- Effekten wie die Flügel des Hexer T6/S3 oder solche Effekte wie Rauch oder solche Effekte wie bei Mage T7 haben.
- Die Waffen sollten zu den sets passem (z.B. die klinge von archi zum Hexer T5)

Aber sie sollten nicht so aussehen wie ein Großteil der T9 sets/ Warri T10.


----------



## Anonymus299 (29. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich finde Tsets sollten:
> - Zu den einzelnen Klassen passen.
> - Effekten wie die Flügel des Hexer T6/S3 oder solche Effekte wie Rauch oder solche Effekte wie bei Mage T7 haben.
> - Die Waffen sollten zu den sets passem (z.B. die klinge von archi zum Hexer T5)
> ...



Dem hab ich nichts hinzuzufügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need für meinen Priester Engels-/Dämonenflügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pennsylvania (29. April 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir T11 für 50 €uro im Blizzard-Shop!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das passiert..... LOGOUT 4 EVER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. April 2010)

T10 fand ich ziemlich cool.

Am besten wieder sowas in der Richtung nur mehr Klassenbezogen.
(Endlich wieder Stoff Rüstung die auch nach Stoff aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Silentpups (29. April 2010)

was super nice wäre, wenn die Set`s zu allen Klassen wie gleich aussehen, hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen das alle gleich aussahen


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (29. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne ein richtig cooles Jäger T11 Set haben. So mit nem dünnen Kettenpanzer, stinknormale Schultern die nicht so overpowered aussehn. Alles natürlich in grün oder braun. Und ne Kettenhaube fürn Ümmel.


----------



## Senseyisbuffed (29. April 2010)

huhu ihr, ich denke und hoffe dass blizz das t2 set auf- oder abgespeckter form fürs t11 set nimmt.
weil ja auch nefarian der Endboss(?) sein wird. und naja bwl gabs ja t2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	also ich würde mich auf meine 
wolfsschultern freuen ^^


----------



## Silentpups (29. April 2010)

was doch mal so richtig nice wäre, wenn sie einfach das T11 set durchsichtig gestalten


----------



## DaScAn (29. April 2010)

Ich an stelle würde eure Wünsche mal im Blizzard Forum schreiben.
Denn DA hört man euch zu. Vor allem die GMs und Supporter.

Hier im Buffed Forum könnt ihr jahrelang diskutieren, es wird nichts geschehen.


----------



## DaScAn (29. April 2010)

Senseyisbuffed schrieb:


> huhu ihr, ich denke und hoffe dass blizz das t2 set auf- oder abgespeckter form fürs t11 set nimmt.
> weil ja auch nefarian der Endboss(?) sein wird. und naja bwl gabs ja t2
> 
> 
> ...



lol?
Bist noch im Jahre 2006? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Oberbösewicht für Cataclysm ist Todesschwinge nicht Nefarian...............


----------



## Shaddanar (29. April 2010)

Also ich wäre auch dafür mal wieder etwas in richtung der "älteren" Sets zu designen und nicht diesen "grafischen Einheitsmüll" der momentan so aktuell ist.
Desweiteren fände ich es eine coole Idee, wenn Blizzard hergehen würde und auch mal unterschiedliche Sets für die unterschiedlichen Skillungen herausbringen würde!

Mal als Beispiel:

T-Set für einen Holy/Diszi Priester
[attachment=10325riest T5.JPG]

T-Set für einen Schattenpriester
[attachment=10326riest T6.JPG]

Und das dann halt auf jede Klasse abgestimmt!


Tante Edith meint, neue Dungeon Sets wären auch mal wieder was feines! ;D


----------



## Brummfixx (29. April 2010)

T8 war meiner meinung nach das beste Set..bei allen Klassen.
Hexer hat einfach perfekt am Untoten ausgesehen,Schamane war am Tauren unschlagbar und auch Krieger,Dk,Priester und Paladin sahen unglaublich gelungen aus.
Wünsche mir mehr davon in dieser Richtung..T9 war der größte Fail aller Zeiten.


----------



## attake (29. April 2010)

ich wünsch mir das man gegenstände optisch behalten kann und die neuen die optik des gewünschten teils übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.H.:   man sucht sich ein teil was einem optisch gefällt und übernimmt die optik mit seinen highendteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ist denkich jeder glücklich ^^


----------



## jacktrulye (29. April 2010)

leidenschaftlicher rogue und fände extrem geil das defias set mit schulter und kopf als t-set zu sehen oder die rüssi die van cleef an hat (sturmschleier set oder so) das waren mal rogue rüstungen net so wie der taucheranzug oder so zum rogue passt einfach schwarz in richtung arena fände ich es assassinen mäßig geil so etwa wie die ezio auditore figur mit der schwarzen rüssi

und ein GAAAANZ dickes BITTTTTTE an blizz :	Keine T-sets mehr für marken sondern nur für tokens (t5-t8) oder wie oldschool das die teile bei bossen droppen dann haben die wenigstens wieder prestige für marken könnt ihr ein D-set einfügen aber kein T-set mehr für marken!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vertil (29. April 2010)

Ich find das T5 vom schurken obergeil besonders die maske
T9 war totaler crap; T10 ist gut gelungen find ich.


----------



## Riddick00 (29. April 2010)

Naja ich muss sagen ,bis auf t9 waren alle Hexer Sets richtig richtig nice von daher Daumen hoch


----------



## Ellesime (29. April 2010)

Das Grösste in der Hinsicht für mich wäre es wenn man das Aussehen eines Rüstungs/Waffenteils auf ein Anderes übertragen könnte um sich somit sein eigenes Aussehen innerhalb eines gewissen Rahmens selbst zu gestalten.Vorlagen sind im Spiel selbst mittlerweile reichlich vorhanden.
Darüber hinaus wären auch mal wieder Sets mit mehr als 5 Teilen angebracht wobei sich mir bis heute die Frage stellt warum ein 5 teiliges Set keinen 5er Setbonus hat.


----------



## Bayrischer-Bier-Berserker (29. April 2010)

Naja kam jetzt schon mehrmals der Wunsch Skillungsbezogene Sets einzubauen.
Leute ich denke, auch wenns ne klasse Sache wäre, das dies nie passieren wird. 
Blizz schaffts doch nicht mal den Loot, bzw die Waffen vom "Content Endboss" besonders aussehen zu lassen,
stattdessen werden vorhandene Models umgefärbt. 
Deshalb können wir wohl froh sein, wenn jede klasse ein eigenes Set bekommt und nicht jede Rüstungsklasse(T9) 

Designtechnisch fand ich Rogue T8 genial, hatte was von Neon Genesis Evangelion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warri T2 und Pala T2 waren auch Bombe aber das beste war HM T5!


Grüße der BBB!


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

Hinsichtlich des Aussehens warte ich für meinen Hexer immer noch auf eine weiße Kutte mit Spitzenkaputze und schließlich mit Level 85 den Skill brennendes Kreuz aufstellen...

hmm...nee...mehr gefallen würde mir aber tatsächlich das entgültige Aussehen als schwarzer (nein, auch hier nicht die Hautfarbe) Templer, sprich schwarze Kutte und verdunkeltes Gesicht. Wie das in einem Set vereinbar ist (z.B. wer brauch als umherwandelnder Tod (ja, so würds sogar passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch Schultern??) lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Vom Design her wärs jedenfalls göttlich.

Zu den Boni würde mir als Beispiel an meinem Hexer gefallen, wenn es 3 verschiedene Topsets gibt. Eins mit Boni für 2/4 Teile für je eine Skillung. Beispiel als Destro wäre dann eben globale Abklingszeit aller Skills um 10% gesenkt, als "Gebrochener" 10% mehr Schaden bei allen DoTs.

Trotzdem sollten die einzelnen Teile zusammenhängen, sodass man bei 2 T11 Teilen verschiedener Skillung zwar nicht den Boni für eine Skillung bekommt, wohl aber Zusätze wie 200 ZM oder ähnliches.


----------



## Luciferas (30. April 2010)

DAs wichtigste am neuen set ist das es schwer zu bekommen ist...damit die anderen sehen können das man dafür viel getan hat =)

Selbst wenn ich das set vllt nicht bekommen würde aber naja ich gönne es den spieler dann von herzen der es hat


----------



## Narulein (30. April 2010)

Need nen set wo ich aussehe wie Hello Kitty! :O


----------



## Shaila (1. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Viele fragen sich sicherlich wie es nun mit den T-Sets weiter geht? E
> inheitsbrei wie t9? Power Ranger wie t8? Oldschool wie t1?
> Ich bin sehr auf jedenfall sehr gespannt auf die ersten Bilder zu den neuen Sets...als aktiver Schurke würde ich mich natürlich auf ein t11 mit alten Zügen freuen...
> 
> ...



Also, ich fand die BC Hunter Sets waren die coolsten überhaupt. Klar, ein wenig abgespacet, hat aber auch perfekt gepasst. Und sie waren mir viel lieber als die heutigen Sets. Die sind nämlich total einfach und schlicht und sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus. Also ich würde mir wieder BC Sets wünschen.




bloodstained schrieb:


> edit:
> Sind ja schon einige gute Ideen eingetroffen
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich nicht ablehnen. Wäre mir im Grunde wurscht, fände es weder gut noch schlecht.





bloodstained schrieb:


> *Setanpassung an den Kataklysmus*
> ->Elementare Rüstungen mit Flammen,Wasserkristallen etc.
> ->Anpassung an Unterwasserwelten mit Perlen,Korallen etc.
> 
> ...



Naja, bin ich etwas skeptisch. Würde es aber im Grunde nicht ablehnen.





bloodstained schrieb:


> *
> Mehr als 5 Setteile*
> ->Komplette Rüstungs einschließlich Ringe/Schmuckstücke/Halskette+Waffen
> 
> ...



Absolut dafür. Wieder größere Sets. Das ist wirklich eine gute Idee. Richtig schöne große Sets! Dafür.





bloodstained schrieb:


> *TierSet nicht gleich random Equip*
> ->Unterschiede der Set-Teile von den random epics der einzelnen Rüstungsklassen
> 
> aus meiner sicht nur pro



Ja, sehe ich auch nur Pro. Bin dafür.




bloodstained schrieb:


> *Unterschiede zwischen weiblichen und männlichen Sets*
> -> kleinere Unterschiede der T-Sets nicht nur zwischen Allianz und Horde sondern auch zwischen den Geschlechtern
> 
> pro:
> ...



Naja, ich weiss nicht so recht. Nein, fände ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so toll.


----------



## Debuff (3. Mai 2010)

BC war mir zu bling-bling.
WotLK war mir zu martialisch.

Lieber der Mittelweg: Vanilla. Diesen Style kann man schlecht beschreiben. Es sieht pompös und protzig aus, aber nicht so als würde es nur mit Batterien laufen. ^^


----------



## Invisitor (3. Mai 2010)

Ich fänds ehrlich gesagt geil wenn es wie schon oft gesagt wieder richtig Klassenbezogene Sets gäbe... z.B. der Schurke wieder so mit Kapuze und halt komplett verschleiert á la T2... oder Druide wieder Naturverbundenere Sache wie z.B. mit den Büschen auf den Schultern ^^

Noch Geiler fänd ichs allerdings wenns auch so Skillungsbezogene und wenn möglich dann noch Rassen/Geschlechtsunterschiedlichere gäbe... 
Also z.B. bekommt n Holypriest des T5 wars glaub mit den Flügeln und n Shadow bekommt des T8 mit dem Mundtuch und so... also etwas düsterer... oder n Heal-Dudu bekommt was á la T1 so schön mit Bäumchen und so und der Feral bekommt dann halt eher was mit Fell oder so... also dass man den Leute auch in der normalen gestallt ansieht was für ne Skillung se spielen und net erst in die Skillung schaun muss oder so...

Rassen und Geschlechtstechnisch find ichs zwar schwierig, aber lässt sich denk ich auch machen, dass z.B. wenn wir jetzt mal vom D2-Set vom Schami ausgehen anstatt der abgebrochenen Ringe auf den Schultern sagen wir beim Troll halt solche Voodo-Holz-Köpfe druff sind wie bei den Totems und beim Orc dann halt auch solche Teile wie bei den Totems... Nur wie man dann männliche und weibliche Sets unterscheiden soll außer dass man weibliche mit Kleidern und männliche mit Hosen macht oder dass weibliche pink und männliche blau werden, hab ich kA xD

Zudem: Allein die Programmierung etc von sagen wir einfach mal pro Klasse 3 Sets wird ne Mords Arbeit, die Blizzard glaub net wirklich investieren will.... und wenn doch gibts dann einfach sowas wie: "Ok, du wills speziell für deine Skillung ein anderes Set mit den gleichen Stats? Geh in Item-Shop und kauf dir für 25€ den dementsprechenden Style"... ok, für Klassen wir Schurke oder Hexer und vllt noch Hunter würde des net viel Sinn machen aber selbst beim Mage find ich hätte es dick was wenn man anstatt mit ner glühenden Lavakugeln auf den Schultern dann mit ner fliegenden Magiekugeln á la T2 oder ner Eiskugel oder so rumläuft... Wie gesagt, bei z.B. dem Schurken würde es nicht so viel Sinn machen, außer man packt ihm dann z.B. anstatt der Dolche auf der Schulter wie bei T3/T7 für Combat dann i-wie 2Schwerter/Äxte oder Streitkolben druff... aber da machts eh keinen Sinn mehr als 1 Set zu designen, weil da ja die Stats eh "Relativ" gleich bleiben von Skillung zu Skillung, net wie beim Dudu oder Pala zum Bleistift...

Joa, des waren eigentlich meine Meinungen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long...

Ps.: Back to Old-School find ich öde, also einfach aufbereitung wie bei T3/T7... aber ne Anlehnung daran fänd ich gut... also net bloß neue Texturen, sondern auch ne verändern der Models, auch wenn se net so heftig sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedda_w (3. Mai 2010)

Also die insgesamt coolsten sets im ganzen Spiel sind meiner Meinung nach

Krieger T3/6/10
Hexer T5

Da ich selbst einen Jäger spiele bin ich besonders enttäuscht von beinahe allen T-Sets für meine Klasse.
Am besten hat mir vor aber T6 fürn Jäger gefallen.

Rüstung des Gronnjägers....ok alles klar....Jäger jagt Gronn -> tötet Gronn -> zieht Überreste von Gronn an!
Da stimmt Assoziation

Meine Meinung für T11 vom Jäger....

Das ja irgendwie wieder um Drachen geht entweder eine Drachenrüstung! Aber NEIN ich will keine Mini-Drachenköpfe auf den Schultern oder als Lila-Hampelmann rumlaufen wie mit T2. Oder auch die Gegenidee...keine Rüstung aus einem Toten Drachen gefertigt sondern eine um erst einen zu erlegen! Rüstung des angehenden Drachentöters etc. 

Zweite Idee wäre vl eine Annäherung an den Druidenstyle....irgendwas naturverbundenes. Passt ja grundsätzlich ganz gut zu einem Jäger denke ich! 

Und Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für Waffen, die auch zum Setstyle passen! Diese sollten jedoch nicht direkt in das Set mit ein bezogen werden! Ein Anregung hier wäre meiner Meinung anch der Stab aus der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers! Hat mir über die Maßen gut gefallen! Der Kopf eines erlegten Schaufelhauers! Echt gute Idee...sowas sollte man weiter verfolgen!


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (3. Mai 2010)

nett wäre, wenn verstärker keine röcke mehr tragen müssten -.-


----------



## Akow (3. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, dass sie auch wieder ältere Designs nehmen sollten.
Immoment finde ich dass alle Klassen gleich in ihren ( vorallem T9 sets) komplett gleich aussehen, was mir garnicht gefällt.. 
Damals konnte man wenigstens schon von weitem erkennen ob es ein Druide oder ein Jäger ist ^^ 
Meine Favoriten waren schon immer die T2 Sets, obwohl T10 jetzt auch wieder schick von Style ist..


----------



## Margo da Vos (10. Mai 2010)

Bin für Old-School-Sets!

Damit meine ich nicht, die alten Dinger einfach neu bearbeiten, sondern einfach weniger Licht, Glitzer und Trara.
Es ist eine Zumutung für das Auge durch Orgrimmar oder Dalaran zu laufen.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Mai 2010)

Bin sehr dafür das die Set's wieder größer werden, wie T3, mich nervt es einfach wenn ich extra Armschienen, Gürtel, Füße suchen muss und das passt dann nicht dazu!


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für soatwas wie die Sets in bc egal welche Klasse sie haben optimal gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (10. Mai 2010)

ich würde mir für meinen DK etwas wirklich düsteres wünschen. Kein Eisblau, lila oder sonstwas. Eine richtig schwarze Rüstung wäre genial. Vielleicht etwas unholy-grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch geil wäre vielleicht etwas, das zu deathwing passen würde. Also kalter stahl mit roten flammen...


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Das dk z7,5 war doch so oder? Also schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

also ich fand T2 und T6 bei jeder klasse die besten sets also eher wieder in die richtung iss halt mein geschmack und bekanntlich sind geschmäcker ja verschieden.

Wobei beim Priester auch noch T5 tierisch geil war anso0nsten das geilste T2 set war definitiv vom schurke T6 geht für mich an meinen Krieger^^ und T5 wie schon gesagt an den priest


----------



## Braamséry (10. Mai 2010)

Ich denke viele stimmen mir zu wenn die einzige Forderung wäre, dass die Sets nicht wie von T8-T10 mal anders gestaltet sind. 

Nicht immer aneinander angelehnte Sets. Einfach was neues. Kann ja gern mit 5 teilen sein, das wär eben je nach Spieler anders. Mir wäre, wenn ich noch spielen würde, sowohl 5, alsauch mehr Setteile recht.


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich denke viele stimmen mir zu wenn die einzige Forderung wäre, dass die Sets nicht wie von T8-T10 mal anders gestaltet sind.
> 
> Nicht immer aneinander angelehnte Sets. Einfach was neues. Kann ja gern mit 5 teilen sein, das wär eben je nach Spieler anders. Mir wäre, wenn ich noch spielen würde, sowohl 5, alsauch mehr Setteile recht.



/sign

Es ist einfach so,dass die WotLK Sets der letzte mist waren/sind. t9 war der absolute Tiefpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit t10 hat es sich schon wieder ein bischen gebessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (10. Mai 2010)

Power Ranger Klamotten. Oder Teletubbie Klamotten.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

ich sach ja die bc sets waren die besten mal abgesehen von den classic sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard sollte einfach mal mehr ideen in die entwicklung der sets stecken udn net so nen kindergarten rotz hinhauen da kann nen affe bessere sets entwerfen xD


----------



## BinaufBlaue (10. Mai 2010)

Das beste Set war das Tier 2.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Das beste Set war das Tier 2.




/sign


----------



## LingLing85 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele Schamane und würde mir stylemäßig sowas wie T7 wünschen. Und was wichtig wäre, nicht auf jeden Krams Hit drauf...ich kann mich jetzt schon ohne gesockelt zu haben mit Hit totschmeißen...


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

t7 wr ja t3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur t3 ist das "original" und es war auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote 4 t6 styles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (10. Mai 2010)

so im style von t6 das wäre mal wieder nice das ist einfach nur geil, alle sets sind geil von t6 ^^


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> so im style von t6 das wäre mal wieder nice das ist einfach nur geil, alle sets sind geil von t6 ^^



ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barkyo (10. Mai 2010)

also NEUE ts sets wären schon was feines

t7 fand ich echt doof weil man des ja bestenfalls schon mal hatte
t8 und t10 find ich echt gut... also zumindest die t10,25 / t10,5 sets... die normalen find ich farblich recht hässlich

und das eine argument, dass sich die set teile von dem boss / random loot unterscheiden sollte is absolut richtig
die sets sollten halt einfach einzigartig sein für jede klasse... deshalb bitte auch nich noch mal so ne t9 aktion

was die farben angeht finde ich sollten diese auch leuchtend und mehr oder weniger bunt bleiben
wenn euch die nich gefalln solltet ihr in der hinsicht zu herr der ringe online wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wow is halt einfach bunt und das macht das ganze auch so nen bissl aus
wobei bei schurken oder krieger können die farben ja auch irgendwie düster bunt sein... das t10 vom schurken passt find ich ganz gut bis auf den taucherhelm


----------



## Synus (10. Mai 2010)

Also, für "unterscheidung von den Random epics" gibts sehr wohl ein contra,nämlich, dass man am Ende aussieht wie ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen Farbe. Als Lösung könnte ich vorschlagen, dass zwar die random sachen gleich aussehn, nur ohne gewisse Effekte(Rauch aus den Schultern z.

Und ausserdem, die Classic inis werden nicht neu gemacht (wie Naxx), die Endbosse(Nefarian, Ragnaros) kommen in eine andere ini (Blackwing Descent, Firelands)

Nun zu meinem Wunsch T11...
-Mehr Schlichtheit(weniger Farbe oder Riesenschultern) für passende Klassen(Schurke, Priester oder Mage z.
-Neues Ausprobieren( Nicht für alle Stoffies ne Kapuze, oder nen Helm für Plattenträger)
-gehört teilweise zum oberen: vom typischen Schema abweichen(Grosse Schultern, vollhelm) Priester T8 ist ein gutes Beispiel.
-Wenige, aber Passende Farben mit Akzenten.
-Zum Raid-Thema passen
-Unmöglich aber nice: Rassenabhängig sein, auch wenns nur wenig ist (z.B. hat ein Untoter das gleiche Hexerset wie ein Mensch nur etwas verrissen und kaputt) Das gabe genug Individualität, ohne dass sich die Rassen beschweren (sieht ja jetzt eh schon bei der einen besser aus als bei der anderen)
- Die Rüstung soll logischer mit dem Raid-Thema passen sein(In eine Feuer-Thema dungeon will ich nicht nur Rüstung die toll Flammen macht, sondern auch mal leicht angebrannt ist)
-GENERELL: Mehr kaputte Rüstung( nicht im sinne von, Reppkosten, sondern, dass man Umwelt/Kampf Einflüsse sieht)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (10. Mai 2010)

hmmmm ich würde sagen: 
t-sets werden craftbar: normale mats (erze, barren, leder, stoff und co) und dann noch ein oder zwei zusätzliche mats, die bei bossen in 10/25er inzen als BoP droppen (einfaches ah erfarmen vorbeugen) ... dazu noch nen neuen style und ich finde das hat dann auch etwas mehr stil 

wird zwar so nicht wirklich werden ... wär aber ne coole idee^^


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsch mir MÖHR DÄMÄGE


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche mir auf den items nicht so hohe werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (10. Mai 2010)

Für Hexer wünsche ich mir etwas in richtung t5 oder t6 mit einem hauch von t8 und t10. Schwer zu beschreiben und noch schwerer zu zeichnen, aber das Bild was ich mir ausmahle sieht geil aus ;-) Und auf jeden Fall sollten es mal wieder mehr als 5 teile sein. Am liebsten komplett von Kopf bis Fuß wie früher bei den älteren Sets. Dann hätte man mal wieder mehr Set-Boni und eine Möglichkeit die Feierabendspieler (wie mich) von den Dauerzockern zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir MÖHR DÄMÄGE



bekommst du mit dem ersten cata set^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madmanny (10. Mai 2010)

*Keine neue T-Rüssi sondern ein Rüstungs-update*


Ich wünsche mir eigentlich keine neue Rüstung mit neuer Optik sondern mal was ganz anderes^^



 Was haltet ihr davon wenn es statt irgendeiner neuen T-Rüssi ein Rüstungs-update gibt, 

 das man auf irgendeiner x beliebigen Rüstung drauf setzen kann und dadurch alle werte geändert werden. 



 fiktiv nenn ich das mal t13,,,

 Beispiel extrem^^ : 



 einen Schurken gefällt das Defias Set und wandelt dieses mit Hilfe des rüstungs-abdates um in t13



 Ein anderer mag die t9er und macht daraus t13



 Das man optisch einen kleinen unterschied erkennt kann sie ja eventuell leuchten oder flackern ^^



 Das + an dieser Idee ist das dann nicht mehr jeder high end gamer mit der selben Rüstung rumrennt sondern sich jeder _individuell seine persönliche Rüstung aussuchen kann._



_Das ganze sollte der klasse angepasst sein umgewandelt kann man nur zb:_

_Schurke – Leder_

_Pala – Platte_

_Mage – Stoff _

_usw_


----------



## steven9797 (10. Mai 2010)

Also das hier ist das allerbeste T-Set nach meiner meinung
[attachment=10399:bloodelf-male.jpg]


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Es ist cool aber nicht das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sedonium (10. Mai 2010)

Möpman schrieb:


> Da mit Cata ja auch Vash`jir kommt, würd ich mich freuen wenns ein duduset mit algen und seesternen gäb^^




Stell dir mal vor das Vashjir set wäre ein kompletter Seestern-Anzug

Spongebob lässt grüßen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So könnte das neue Vashjir - T11 set aussehen (Rasse: Mensch, männlich):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

@madmanny
ich glaube das wird es niiiieeeemaaaalssss geben^^ den blizz will ja die veralgemeinerung oder so ähnlich^^ 

allerdings würde mir diese idee auch gefallen das würde ich dann mit dem krieger T6 tun^^


----------



## igdrasil (10. Mai 2010)

als hunter bin ich recht zu fireden, finde t7,5 war farblich n sehr gutes remake und t10,5+ sieht auch sehr nice aus (8 hatte n scheiß helm und t9 war generell komplett fürn arsch)
ich hoffe allerdings das das ganze wieder eher in richtung classic geht, sprich t2 oder so, halt sets die aussehen als ob man sie aus den erlegten gegnern gebastellt hat, da das einfach am besten zum hunter passt und richtig style hat


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

wenn man das hunter T2 weg lässt hab ich damit kein problem meiner meinung nach sah das hnter T2 einfacvh nur schwul aus und würde daher am besten zu nem männlichen blut11 passen^^


----------



## Kryos (11. Mai 2010)

Für meine Druiden (Moonkin) hätte ich gerne wieder ein Set im Stil des T0 T0,5 Set - also Vogel/Gefieder als Thema - Wurzeln, Blätter etc. hatten wir genug. Will was mit Arkanen lasern, Vogelfedern und glühendem Naturzorn - und ja, ich mag abgefahrene auffällige Designs. Erdgrau mit beige auf ockergrün in schmutziggelb finde ich fad - so sehen levelequips in wotlk bereits aus.


----------



## shadowmaar (11. Mai 2010)

Für das anlegen des vollständigen T-Sets einen extra Bonus, da man heute meistens nur 4 T-Teile anlegt und dann ist gut.


----------



## seskias13 (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich würd emir wieder was in der Art der alten T Sets wünschen, eher selten und optisch ein Hingucker... Für meinen Hunter zb, mein altes T6 Set das sah damals echt Hammer aus...


----------



## Sapper13 (11. Mai 2010)

Hab auch nen Druiden,

mir ist alles egal aber nicht nochmal son Halbmondkopfteil wie t8! Ich bin doch kein verschissener Kebab!!!

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Pomela (11. Mai 2010)

bunt... bitte mehr Farbe, Glitzern und Leuchten auf die Rüssis.. im Moment sieht alles gleich aus, die kleinen Farbtupfer fallen kaum auf. Zu BC Zeiten konnte man schon von Weitem den gs auch ohne Addon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (11. Mai 2010)

wenns bunt sein soll sollte blizz den harald glöckler engagieren dann wirds bestimt bunt^^


----------



## Saberclaw (11. Mai 2010)

Ich fände erstmal ein aufgemotztes T0 reloaded für bleues equip zu Beginn. So wie in BC allerdings sollte da mehr Gewicht drauf fallen.

Das erste Raid Tier-set könnte z.B. Tier 1 oder 2 getuned werden. Tier 3 wurde je bereits passenderweise in Naxx verbraten.
Ein bischen mehr Flammen oder rote Blitze um das Thema des Addons mit rein zu packen.

Mehr als 5 Set-teile fände ich super, damit die 6-set bpni oder 8 set boni wieder aufleben. Diesen darf aber nicht zuviel Gewicht zukommen, da 8 Teile zu bekommen doch relativ lang dauern könnte.
Man sollte wie früher die boni mit stats belegen, aber vll den 4er und 8er bonus mit Eigenschaften versehen die denen von Wotlk gleichen.

zur Zeit macht es ja recht wenig Sinn alle 5 Teile zu holen, da es vergleichbare items mit den selben stats gibt.
Sets sollen wieder etwas besonderes sein! Es macht keinen Spaß mit Sachen rumzulaufen die jeder aus dem Warcraft-KiK um die Ecke bekommen kann für wenig "Geld".


----------



## iddqdvie (11. Mai 2010)

weniger ist mehr !!!


----------



## Yinj (11. Mai 2010)

Need für mein DK mal en rihtig fieses und böses T-set^^


----------



## Draelia (11. Mai 2010)

Naja, das T1 der Druiden hat mich immer an zusammengehäkelte Topflappen erinnert, aber T2 ist das beste Set ever.
Ich hab auch noch das T4 (Elfenbeinfarben mit Brauch und Grün) komplett auf der Bank, weil es einfach schick ist. Ich würdem ir für alle Sets wünschen, dass die Entwickler nciht mit jeder Setstufe probieren noch wuchtiger und pompöser zu werdne, denn das sieht einfach nur ncoh peinlich aus. Als Held fühl ich mcih, wenn mein Dudu eine leichte Rüstung trägt, die seine Beweglichkeit erhällt, Die Schulterplatten müssen nich so groß sein, dass ein Gnom drin wohnen könnte. Die Roben selber sahen mit Ausnahmen alle gut aus, aber Kopf und Schulterteile waren viel zu übertrieben. Ein Druide sollte immer in Richtugn Natur tendieren, was die Rüstugnen angeht. Udn eine Plattenrüstung ist nicht bauchfrei, basta. Die soll schützen, und kann danach etwas Prunk haben, aber ein BH der als Plattenrüstugn definiert wird, ist irgendwie hirnrissig.


----------



## Hiliboy (11. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich mochte T8 vom Priester sehr gern und auch das T8 vom Hexer war genial, hab ihn da richtig rum beneidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einheitsbrei vom T9 war natürlich langweilig, hat aber zu dem Arenaflair gepasst (nicht PvP Arena sondern halt die Pdk Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
T10 beim Priester find ich nicht soo toll, die Schultern sehen aus als würden wir uns wieder in der Zeit von Milly Vanilly befinden...der Kopf...bah.
Für Cataclysm würde ich mir gern mal wieder Non-Class Sets wünschen. Also etwas das dann jeder Stoffi trage kann z.B.. Für die Klassensets dann ruhig wie mit Sunwell mehr Teile und vom Aussehen her schon etwas das sich der Skillung anpasst (bestes Beispiel Magier: Schulter die frostig sind oder halt auf denen es blitzt oder brutzelt)

Ansonsten halt auch nichts mit Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern richtige Sachen. z.B. beim Schattenpriester sowas wie.. alle 20 Sekunden im Kampf wird ein Schattenorb produziert...halt sowas was sicher eintritt und man mit einbinden kann.

Aber es sollte schon kreativ sein.

Was ich wunderbar gefunden hätte wäre z.B. ein Nicht klassenspezifisches Set aus Pdk, welches ein wenig an die Val'kyrn angeglichen ist. Es sollte dann auch etwas vom Warlock T6 haben. Also mit den Flügeln die dann da rauskommen. Das könnte man dann z.B. mit einem Effekt vom Set verbinden. Procc's sind ja immernoch sehr nett. (Sowas wie: Bei einem Heilzauber besteht die Chance eine Aura auszulösen, die dann für 20 Sekunden alle verbündeteten in Reichweite um xy heilt. Bei einem Schadenszauber dann etwas wie bei Herrschaft der Leblosen/ Toten)

MfG
(Wall of text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



PS:
Ich mach mich glaub ich mal ans Zeichenbrett (RL) und danach ans Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (11. Mai 2010)

hmm ich als Paladin bin irgendwie sehr gegen die Verwertung der Classic Teile.
Ich finde bis auf das T3(?) Alle Paladinsets sehr schwach.

Aber bei einer Unterscheidung zwischen Männlein und Weiblein wär ich dabei, meiner Paladina stehen einfach Röcke besser als Hosen auch wenn die Textur der Unterseite (springen) sehr dürftig ist.
Trotzdem bin ich im Moment mit den Paladinsets sehr zufrieden auch wenn mein Absoluter Fav (nein nicht T3) das T6 ist


----------



## GammaChief (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil muss sagen (auch wenn ich mir jetzt bestimmt viele Feinde mache ... xD ) finde die Classic-Sets nicht schön (mit wenigen Ausnahmen). Am gelungensten finde ich die BC-Sets und die WOTLK-Sets kommen an zweiter Stelle bei mir^^

Also, wenn sowas wie in BC kommt bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Mai 2010)

Beim hexer fand ich alle sets bis auf T9 und T10 gut. T10 im noobmode (also ohne token) Was ist das den bitte soll ich mein hexer in schlumpf umtaufen? Und mit T10,75 dann in papa schlumpf?

Lieber wieder was mit schicken animationen a'la T4 / T6 oder was extrem düsteres wie T5.

Am besten Helm von T1 (die2 hörner nach vorne) Schultern von T5. und ne flügelanimation wie T6. Und am allerliebsten ne progfähigkeit, das ich zu irgendwas großem werde. (dämon halt)


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Mai 2010)

Pomela schrieb:


> bunt... bitte mehr Farbe, Glitzern und Leuchten auf die Rüssis.. im Moment sieht alles gleich aus, die kleinen Farbtupfer fallen kaum auf. Zu BC Zeiten konnte man schon von Weitem den gs auch ohne Addon sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




spielst du nen männlichen blutelf paladin?^^ nach deiner einstellung definitiv ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodvarr (11. Mai 2010)

Das Aussehen der Sets finde ich Sekundär. Vor allem wichtig finde ich, dass man sie nicht so leicht kriegen kann.
Zu BC-Zeiten hatten vielleicht 5% der pve-ler was von T6 und nu rennt jeder mit t10 rum der n paar mal Heros war und immer schön die Weeklys gemacht hat. 
Btw: Das Krieger t10 sieht ja mal hammer aus. Vor allem das Kopfstück. Schade, dass es schon so viele haben. Gibt ja auch den Helm der genau gleich aussieht, was ich auch schade finde.


----------



## Mayestic (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde mich total darüber freuen wenn das T11 mal neue Wege gehn würde.

Ich wäre dafür das der Style vom T11 angepasst wird und man als übergroßer rosa bzw blauer Hase durchs Spiel hüpft.
So mit grooooßen Ooohren, groooooßen Füüüüüßen und knuffelig kuschligem Stummelschwanz. 
Rosa für die weiblichen Chars, blau für männliche und wenn das Geschlecht nicht ganz klar erkennbar ist (wie bei Zwergen) sollte es zweifarbig sein.

Alternativ dazu würde ich mir wünschen endlich mal das TSet im ItemShop kaufen zu können. Ist doch albern das jedesmal erfarmen zu müssen. 
Da leg ich lieber 200&#8364; hin als mich wochenlang durch Instanzen zu schleppen und auf den ersehntden Drop zu warten. 
200&#8364; wäre es aber auch mindestens wert. Stelle man sich mal vor ich hätte in der Zeit in der in raide einen Putzjob angenommen würde ich viel mehr verdienen in der gleichen Zeit. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ups. da fällt mir auf das ganz oben am Anfang meines glorreichen Beitrags ein [Ironie ON] fehlt, naja bin zu faul das da hoch zu kopieren, ansonsten gibts nur noch eins zu sagen [IRONIE OFF] 

P.S. und mir is Latte wie T11 aussieht, egal was sie machen es wird mir sicher nicht jedes Set wenn überhaupt eins letztendlich gefallen. 
Man sollte das Konzept komplett ändern wie in manch anderem Spiel, einfärben wie in Aion, Style beliebig ändern wie in ROM, Accessoires anbringen können wie die Trophäen aus Warhammer. 
Naja all sowas halt. Mehr Individualität und keine Eierparade in der jedes Ei ausschaut wie das andere.


----------



## Occasus (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte gerne wieder so ein Set wie das vom Hexer (T6) 
Mit einem kleinen Effekt drinnen


----------



## Kagaru (11. Mai 2010)

Ich denke die Designer schweifen mit den T sets immer weiter ab .
d.h. Hexer sieht nicht mehr düster aus , schurken nicht mehr hinterhältig ..
krieger nicht mehr stark und robust .
paladine , naja sehen nurnoch lächerlich aus .
Priester .. muss sagen t7 und t8 sahen super aus aber das wars auch schon .
usw. usw.

besten sets ever waren und bleiben auch t5,t6 .

würde mir für t11 besseres aussehen wünschen und nicht son einheitsbrei .

back to oldschool ( BC ;D )


----------



## Hrogarth (12. Mai 2010)

blizzard sollte den spielern die möglichkeit geben, farben zu nutzen um ihre setteile einzufärben.
dann kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er nen bunter powerrangerpaladin sein will oder ein komplett in schwarz gekleideter hexer.

und die farben sollten teuer sein und nur auf t-sets anwendbar. (na gut, eventuell auf schuhe armschienen usw auch)

oh, und als bonus fürs neue hexerset, ähnlich wie die flügel beim t6 hätte ich gerne 3 blumenmädchen, die vor mir herrennen und schwarze rosen verstreuen, wie es sich für die königsklasse gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2010)

Asperita schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte etwas in Richtung t2,3,*4*,*5,6*,7 gehen, da das noch einzigartige Sets waren, und es keine Items gab, die dasselbe Model benutzt haben.



Es gab sehr wohl Nonset Epics die ausgesehen haben wie die Setteile der BC Raids.

mal von den GLEICHEN Arenasets abgesehen gab es zumindest PvE Schultern/Helme die ausgesehen haben wie T5 und T6!


----------



## LegendaryDood (12. Mai 2010)

90% aller t-sets in der wow Geschichte waren ganz dicker fail. In bc war einfach alles zu Bunt, zu viel zu viel glitzer, und in classic war es das genau andere extrem, viel zu schlicht. Ich hab keine Lust darauf, das ich durch die Welt latsch und in regelmäßigen Abständen den größten Gefahren der Weltbevölkerung das Licht ausknipps, und dann kaum besser ausseh als ne Wache aus OG. 
Ich hab aber auch genau so wenig bock drauf, dass ich mich durch endlose Gegnerhorden schlachte, gegen Drachen, Dämonen und Untote kämpfe, und leuchte wie n Weihnachtsbaum.
Ich finde die Todesritter sets sahen bis auf t9 richtig cool aus, besonders t8 und t10. Und ich hoffe in dem Rahmen bewegen sich auch die zukünftigen sets.
Ich will nich durch Grim Batol laufen und aussehen wie ein t6 Pala^^ (nichts gegen da t6 vom Pala, zum Pala passt es, womit ich zum nächten Punkt komm)

Die sets sollten unbedingt zu den Klassen passen, t9 geht gar nicht. Auch gut würd ich es finden, wenn die Sets wieder mehr Teile haben. Allerdings sollten trotzdem alle Sets gleich viel Teile haben. Entweder haben alle sets 5 teile, oder alle 8, aber nich so n bullshit wie in classic das ein set 6 teile hat, und das nächste 9.

T-sets sollten alle äußerlich sichtbaren Teile beinhalten: Kopf, Schultern, Brust, Beine, Gürtel, Hände, Stiefel, Umhang.


----------



## Ayaril (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich persönlich mag die Sets von T3 bis T6 am liebsten. Besonders T5 und 6 der Magier haben es mir angetan. 
Die neuen Sets gefallen mir alle nicht. Sehen irgendwie abgedreht aus und nur sehr selten wirklich schick und stylisch. 
Das ganze Leuchten und der Glitzer und so nehmen auch irgendwie überhand. Ein paar Akzente würden auch reichen und wenn schon Leuchten, dann vlt einfach wie bei Aion, dass, wenn man im Kampf ist, die Teile anfangen zu leuchten. Das würde auch vollkommen reichen. 

Ich hoffe ganz ganz doll, dass die Sets auch wieder rarer werden. Momentan sieht man ja jeden Idioten mit sowas rumrennen und man muss kaum was dafür tun und bekommt es hinterher geworfen. Ich war schockiert, als ich vor kurzem wieder WoW anfing und alle in T-Teilen rumrannten. Epics sollten einfach wieder so rar werden wie damals. Man muss auch mal was dafür tun, wenn man gutes Gear haben will. Momentan kann man ja kaum die wirklich guten Spieler von den glücklichen Noobs unterscheiden. ^^


----------



## bloodstained (12. Mai 2010)

@Ayaril

Das Sets sowie die normalen Epics wieder _*etwas!*_ schwerer zu ergattern sein werden hoffe ich inständig auch.


Pesönlich find ich, dass es sowohl in der klassik als auch bc und der jetzigen Zeit ein paar schöne Beispiele gegeben hat wie die TierSets auszusehen hat und wie auf garkeinen Fall wieder.
Glitzer*Funkel*Strahl sollte da bleiben wo es auch passt und nich "Wenn einer es hat solls jeder bekommen".


bloody


----------



## Masterio (12. Mai 2010)

ich frage mich, wie die entwickler auf einer seite prächtige rüstungen designen können und auf der anderen seite manchmal soviel kunst aufbringen, wie ich mit einen künstlerischen erguss (obwohl ich hervorragende strichmännchen zeichnen kann)...


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich wünsch mir für meinen Priest auch mal wieder was Helleres, um ehrlich zu sein. Dieses ganze dunkle Zeug vom T9 und T10 geht mir auf die Nerven, als Diszi will ich was Helles.

Fänd auch Spec-abhängige Sets nich so schlecht, grad beim Priest sieht das bestimmt besser aus... Und beim Druiden z.B. was eher "zerfetzt" Aussehendes für Wilder Kampf und was mit Blättern für Bäumchen und Federleins für Moonkins...

Am liebsten wär mir aber, wenn Blizz es einführen könnte, dass man sich Farbstoff kaufen kann und die Klamotten einfärben kann. Kann von mir aus der Inschriftenkundler herstellen. So wie bei HdRO, find das total toll, hatte mit meiner Bardin damals ein Kleid jeweils in rot und in grün und das sah KOMPLETT anders aus. Und das würd ich mir halt auch für WoW wünschen, viel mehr Individualität und (wie ich finde) nicht nur für RP-Server interessant.. Aber das hat Blizz ja schon abgelehnt >_<


----------



## Sebi!! (12. Mai 2010)

Wow...
Alles dabei was ich immer gedacht hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde auch dass die momentanen Tiersets so aussehen als ob sie direkt von den Powerrangers übernommen wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So etwas im Style wie Herr der Ringe wär nicht so augenkrebserregend und auch viel... wie soll ich sagen... athmosphärischer... oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Mai 2010)

Sebi!! schrieb:


> So etwas im Style wie Herr der Ringe wär nicht so augenkrebserregend und auch viel... wie soll ich sagen... athmosphärischer... oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso sollte WoW seinen eigenen Style aufgeben?
Wer was gegen den Styl von Warcraft hat sollte garkein WoW zocken.
Oder spielst du auch hello kitty online und flamst gegen das Pinkfarbene design.


----------



## Rikkui (12. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Also ich wünsch mir für meinen Priest auch mal wieder was Helleres, um ehrlich zu sein. Dieses ganze dunkle Zeug vom T9 und T10 geht mir auf die Nerven, als Diszi will ich was Helles.
> 
> Fänd auch Spec-abhängige Sets nich so schlecht, grad beim Priest sieht das bestimmt besser aus... Und beim Druiden z.B. was eher "zerfetzt" Aussehendes für Wilder Kampf und was mit Blättern für Bäumchen und Federleins für Moonkins...
> 
> Am liebsten wär mir aber, wenn Blizz es einführen könnte, dass man sich Farbstoff kaufen kann und die Klamotten einfärben kann. Kann von mir aus der Inschriftenkundler herstellen. So wie bei HdRO, find das total toll, hatte mit meiner Bardin damals ein Kleid jeweils in rot und in grün und das sah KOMPLETT anders aus. Und das würd ich mir halt auch für WoW wünschen, viel mehr Individualität und (wie ich finde) nicht nur für RP-Server interessant.. Aber das hat Blizz ja schon abgelehnt >_<




Guckst du ma t10 277ilvl
das is weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idhrenion (12. Mai 2010)

hey ich wünsche mir mal ein legendäres set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für jede klasse....

und ansonsten für mein pala etwas wie t6 oder t2 also schön leuchtend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wies für den lichtknaben sichs gehört. 

und die sets sollten schwerer zu bekommen sein....und nicht so schnell an wert verlieren 

mfg idhrenion


----------



## Sebi!! (12. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte WoW seinen eigenen Style aufgeben?
> Wer was gegen den Styl von Warcraft hat sollte garkein WoW zocken.
> Oder spielst du auch hello kitty online und flamst gegen das Pinkfarbene design.



Ich habs vielleicht ein bischen hart ausgedrückt, aber ich hab einfach keine anderen Worte dafür gefunden.


----------



## Andyoo (12. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> *
> Mehr als 5 Setteile*
> ->Komplette Rüstungs einschließlich Ringe/Schmuckstücke/Halskette+Waffen
> 
> ...



nicht wirklich


----------



## Scorpicory (12. Mai 2010)

Ich fände es mal toll, wenn die Rüssis optisch die Klasse wieder mehr hervorheben... Bsp.. eine Schurkenrüstung wo der Träger so leicht transparent wird (ähnlich dieser besonderen s/w zähmbaren Jägerkatze) oder eine SPriest Rüssi... die den Priester optisch hin und wieder in dunklen Rauch hüllt. Vllt. erzeugen andere Rüssis auch typische Geräusche einer Klasse... Mit der Kriegerrüssi geht ein bedrohlicher Sound einher, die Jägerrüssi wechselt die Farbe wie ein Chamäleon je nach Umgebung, sieht man einen Mage, sieht man manchmal sein eigenes Spiegelbild, beim Hexerrüssianblick zuckt der eigene Char hin und wieder zusammen, weil er in die Tiefe seiner eigenen Seele blickt... usw....

Eine Rüssi kann mehr sein, als nur optik und stats....

Sowas wäre mal richtig cool.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Mai 2010)

Ja, die T-Set-Styles...

Ich spiel praktisch nur meinen Pala und wünschte mir mal mehr Rüstungssets, die optisch auch zu einem Pala passen.

Bei den Nordend-Sets wars in etwa so:

T7 - *hust* Gingen die Schultern nicht in einem noch schrägeren Winkel und noch spitzer?
T8 - Was ist das für ein HELM???!!!
T9 - jetzt werd ich gleich verhauen, aber ich fands für den Paladin echt nicht schlecht. Hatte ein bissel was ritterliches (bei der Allianz). Das die Sets für die anderen Nahkampfklassen gleich aussahen ging dafür wieder gar nicht.
T10 - Vom Prinzip nicht schlecht, sieht aber iwie T8,5 ähnlich und ist mir zu düster

T11 - da kann man nur hoffen.^^ Hat schon jemand die Idee gepostet, die T-Sets nicht nur für die Klassen sondern auch für die Rassen unterschiedlich zu designen? Also dass das T-Set eines Draenei-Palas anders ausschaut, als das des Menschen? So könnte Blizz bei den Sets immer mal wieder einen Schlänker zu der jeweiligen Kultur der Völker machen und die Spieler erinnern sich wieder, warum sie eigentlich ihre Rasse spielen.


----------



## Sengor (12. Mai 2010)

ich fänd eine brennende rüstung schon sehr stylisch. bei einem der schamanen t-sets waren die ja schon mal nah dran


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (13. Mai 2010)

ich hoffe es wird wie damals wo die setteile direkt gedroppt haben und man nicht solche hässlichen marken farmen musste.

Außerdem sollte es die t-sets über 3 instanzen verteilt geben und jeder boss sollte ein tiel droppen natürlich nur zu 20 % droppchance.







beispiel: t2




hose gabs bei raggi

helm bei ony und brust bei nefarian.




das war cool^^




es soll nicht so einfach sein sich "mal eben" nen ste zu farmen


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

T2 Schurke ist für mich immer noch das geilste, was Blizzard jemals an Sets gezaubert hat.


----------



## Erypo (14. Mai 2010)

also die sets in wrath finde generell alle voll fürn arsch.

weil...

-schlecht designed bis auf t8, oftmals auch fast identisch mit alten sets nur schlechter
-letzten setbonus bekommt man schon wenn man alle bis auf das letzte teil hat (keine ahnung wie besoffen der typ war der das bestimmt hat)
-die setboni sind im allgemeinen einfach nur lame sprich "erhöht den schaden..." im gegensatz zu früher wo man beinahe neue talente erhalten hat
-nur 5 setteile und immer die selben.
-nonset teile sind besser als die setteile

was ich öndern würde...

-bessere designer mit mehr ideen anstellen
-mehrere setteile
-mehrere kreativere setboni
-letzten setbonus soll man auch erst mit den letzen teil erhalten
-nicht immer die selben rüstungsteile als set sprich auch waffen, trinkets, ringe usw. miteinbeziehen
-bessere werte als bei nonset teilen


so far
greets


----------



## Weizenmehl (14. Mai 2010)

ich freu mich schon wie das t11 set bei den dk´s aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _acid (14. Mai 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir T11 für 50 €uro im Blizzard-Shop!



epic post is epic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (14. Mai 2010)

T6 Krieger, der helm ist das geilste was je gebaut wurde


----------



## Pala-Mage (14. Mai 2010)

Für t11 wäre so etwas im Varian style richtig geil.


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

Pala t10 find ich nice genauso wie das vom Dk
So ähnlich sollte t11 au sein


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die bc sets einfach mit abstand am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 t10 sieht zwar auch cool aus aber da ähneln sich die stoffies irgendwie zu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (14. Mai 2010)

ich fand die t 10 sets bis aufn dudu alle geil. 

aber egal was kommt eins muss klar sein 	!! KEINE T SETS MEHR FÜR MARKEN !!


----------



## Tsukasu (14. Mai 2010)

ich find die jetztigen sets geil vorallem von dk und warri schauen die sets geil aus nur vom schurkertaucheranzug ist vl nicht so gut angekommen.Hey ich wil einfach nur mehr übertriebene spezial effecte und fettere waffen mit brutalen leucht effecten =D


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> !! KEINE T SETS MEHR FÜR MARKEN !!


Da hast du ganz klar recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sets 4 Tokens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lythisyora (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die T-Sets immer mehr an Farbe verloren haben. Wo die ersten Sets noch qietschbunt waren, vielleicht etwas ZU bunt, da fehlt es den heutigen Sets an Farbe. Sie sehen natürlicher aus, aber auch alle ziemlich gleich. Speziell bei Stoffies muss ich jetzt immer 2x hingucken ob nun ein Priester, Hexer oder Magier vor mir steht xD 
Als Jäger bin ich allerdings mal für ein etwas detailgetreueres Set, dass mich nicht optisch mit dem Unterholz verschmelzen lässt -.- Klar, es entspricht der Klasse alles in Brauntönen zu halten, aber manchmal frage ich mich, ob es nicht auch reichen würde einmal in eine Pfütze Schlamm zu springen. Würde keinen Unterschied machen^^ 
Nach wie vor bin ich fürs Rüstung einfärben. Andere Spiele haben es vorgemacht & es hat gut funktioniert. Die Individualität des Einzelnen wird dadurch am besten ausgedrückt. Selbst wenn dann alle Schurken nur noch in schwarz & alle Priester nur noch in weiß herumlaufen würden (Klischee bedient), wäre es doch ihre eigene Entscheidung. Momentan ist einfach alles zu einheitlich. 
Was Blizz allerdings nie ändern darf, sind die "Sethighlights", sprich dass in dem einen Set der Helm heraussticht & in dem anderen die Schultern. Das habe ich immer sehr gemocht. Man wusste immer: Der Helm sieht schick aus, den hätte ich gern als erstes Setteil. Naja, außer beim Jäger momentan. Man sieht mit dem neuesten T-Set Helm doch eher aus wie sein eigenes Pet (vorausgesetzt man hat ein Nashorn als Pet xD).
Die Idee mit den Geschlechtsspezifischen Unterschieden der Sets finde ich übrigens echt gut. Obwohl die Goblindamen den Zwergendamen vermutlich bald den Rang ablaufen werden, wenn es um die "Schönste" im Lande geht (nichts gegen Zwergendamen, mein Fall sind sie nur eben nicht), wäre es wirklich von Vorteil kleine Unterschiede einzubauen, die auch die Geschlechter voneinander differenzieren.


----------



## izabul (14. Mai 2010)

hauptsache sexy!


----------



## Rußler (14. Mai 2010)

____

Am allerwichtigsten wäre mir, dass es wieder etwas besonderes ist, T-Teile zu tragen.

Ich möchte wieder Staunen, wenn ich jemanden mit T-Set sehe, und mich FREUEN wenn ich an ein T-Teil komme.

____


----------



## Darussios (14. Mai 2010)

Back to the Roots, so seh ich das auch.
Da der Schurke schon als Beispiel genannt wurde, meiner Meinung nach war das Design der Schurken-T-Sets bis einschließlich T5 gut bis sehr gut, danach gings Gnadenlos bergab.

Wenn jetzt ein totaler Noob einen Schurken im vollen T10 samt Helm sehen würde, er jedoch nicht wüsste, dass es das Schurken T10 ist und der kleine Tooltip, der einem Namen, Rasse und Klasse des Gegenübers zeigt, fehlen würde, würde er sich denken:

"Cool ein Tauchanzug, muss ich mir holen, dann kann ich nach Perlen tauchen und für teuer Kohle im Auktionshaus verticken!"

Aber meiner Meinung nach gilt dieser Styleverfall nicht nur für Schurken, sondern für all die alten Klassen.
Hier hat sich der Qualitätsabfall deutlich gezeigt, er wurde halt mit der Ausrede "Wir gehen weg von den Funkel-BC-Rüstungen" vertuscht.

Mfg


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich persönlich-auch wenn ich kein Schurke bin- finde,dass das schurken t10 eins der coolsten t sets überhaupt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem die Schultern( mit den grünen stacheln) und den Kopf( der Galgensack mit schlinge) finde ich sehr gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich beneide die Schurken für dieses Set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (14. Mai 2010)

aussehen ist egal.

Das Alte system mit den 3 klassen auf den marken sollte aber wieder einzug finden, im moment rennt jeder mit t9 oder t10 rum und hat einfach nix drauf ...


----------



## Thoryk (14. Mai 2010)

Also den Style des T11 Sets sollte, da wir uns wieder in Azeroth befinden im zukünftigen Endcontent, etwas vom "alten" Charme ausstrahlen. Der Druide sollte als solcher wieder zu erkennen sein. Sagen wir mal etwas Naturgebundenes Outfit. Der Paladin seinem Einklang mit dem Licht sich representieren. Der Schurke sollte weg vom gruselkasper Outfit und wieder etwas dunkles vermummtes Ausstrahlen. Und so weiter...

Diesbezüglich wäre ein 5. oder 6. Bonussetteil mal als Procc Bonus. Der Schurke würde also im letzten Setteil eine Art kleine Nebelwolke hinter sich herziehen. Der Priester bekomme mit den letzten Teil seinen Heiligenschein wieder. Der Krieger z.b. hätte eine leichte rote Aura, die ihm furchteinflößender erscheinen läßt. 

Also alles im Allen wünschte ich mir wieder eine große Wiedererkennung der unterschiedlichen Klassen. Und nicht den Einheitsbrei wie z.b. das T9


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> aussehen ist egal.
> 
> Das Alte system mit den 3 klassen auf den marken sollte aber wieder einzug finden, im moment rennt jeder mit t9 oder t10 rum und hat einfach nix drauf ...



Aussehen ist doch das aller wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (22. Juli 2010)

mal eben /pushn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (22. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Da hast du ganz klar recht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und tokens 4 marken ? xD wie immer?


----------



## __FL3X (22. Juli 2010)

Hexer t6 set...einfach das beste überhaupt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2010)

Hmm 

Die T Sets zu den Bossen wie zu Pre PdK Zeiten 

Dann wieder Dungeonsets einführen 

D-Set 4 Teilig angepasst an den aktuellen Conten für die kleinen Marken

T-Sets 6 Teilig 4 Teile bei den Bossen 2 Teile beim Händler (Armschienen Gürtel)

PreQuests einführen aber Key Accountgebunden (als Ausweis das man schon Erfahrung hat einfach Schlüssel posten fertig ist)

Aussehen zum aktuellen Content passend (und bitte keinen PdK einheitsbrei mehr)


----------



## Nexarius (22. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche mir so schöne T-Sets wie in BC oder Classic, die aus WotLK sind größtenteils Müll ( vorallem das T7 re-designed und das T9 ).


Priester T5 und T6 sind das absolut Schönste, was ich je gesehen habe an Sets. Diese Erhabenheit, diese Ausstrahlung, super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn Tokens droppen, dann bitte etwas mehr als eines oder zwei. Sonst passt das System.


----------



## Shendria (22. Juli 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> aussehen ist egal.
> 
> Das Alte system mit den 3 klassen auf den marken sollte aber wieder einzug finden, im moment rennt jeder mit t9 oder t10 rum und hat einfach nix drauf ...




T-Sets gegen Tokens -   von mir eindeutiges JA
Klassen-Tokens - NEIN!!!!

Ich will nie wieder das rumgeheule hören das zu BC war, was jetzt auch wieder in ICC angefallen ist.   Krieger/Jäger/Schamane ist zu 95% zu BC im T6 Content gedropped. Na frag mal wie lustig das die anderen Klassen gefunden haben. Boss wird gelootet, RL im TS "Na, wer erratet welche Token gedropped sind?"  dann kam die erste Meldung gleich "Is es 1x oder 2x gedropped?"

In ICC, als ich noch 10er hardmodes gemacht hab, stellte sich genau die gleiche Frage, nur das sich die Klassen geändert haben. Druide/DK und keine ahnung welche Klassen noch bei dem Token sind. Gleiche Freude beim Rest.... 

In PdK fand ich das recht gut geregelt mit den Tokens für alle Klassen...


----------



## Saberclaw (22. Juli 2010)

Oldschool im neuen look wäre super, wobei man einige sets ein bischen aufwerten müsste grafisch.
Man ist heutzutage an einen anderen grafischen/stylischen Standard gewöhnt als früher.

Mal sehen was sie sich hübsches einfallen lassen. Alles nur nicht wieder so einen PDK Mist.


----------



## Rico60 (22. Juli 2010)

ich finds gut wenn man t11 nicht so einfach bekommt wie die t-sets in wotlk >.<
man sieht ja nurnoch leute mit t10 rumrennen und damals war es noch es noch etwas besonderes zb t6 zu tragen.


----------



## Karass (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe sie machen die kommenden Sets so wie in classic zeiten da sahen die stoff teile nicht so aus wie platte oder leder wie schwere rüssi. Ich als Mage muss ma nur t6 angucken ok es hatte styla aber das sollte stoff sein oO


----------



## dudubaum (22. Juli 2010)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für meinen druiden auch wieder etwas älteres wünschen. Das T10 set mit seinen Schultern die "beißen" sind auch iwie komisch. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es wieder mehr in Wald-Style Richtung gehen ala T5 oder in Richtung T6. Die hatten meiner Meinung nach noch richtig style. Von den Werten her fand ichs mit t10 gut gemacht, das alle skillungen die gleichen Stats auf den T-Teilen haben (Mage, Hexer, Eule, Ele etc. alles gleich).
> 
> Mfg



+++!!


----------



## Arthas1993 (22. Juli 2010)

T 10 von todesritter war von style und den werten her ok also T 11 könnte so ähnlich sein


----------



## Manotis (22. Juli 2010)

Mal abgesehen vom T9 war ich mit den Sets eigentlich weitestgehend zufrieden also können ruhig so weitermachen wie bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robsii93 (22. Juli 2010)

t3,t5,t6 vom priester---> mehr als imba=)

t10 find ich irgendwie unpassend


----------



## Fad-K (22. Juli 2010)

ich werde blizzard einfach mal vertrauen, was die neuen hexersets angeht ^^ abgesehen von t9 fand ich alle hexersets entsprechend spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

am besten 9 teilig und sehr schwer zubekommen  , wär noch schön wenn die sets mehr animation bekommen  nicht nur  in bunten farben leuchten -.-


----------



## Plusader (22. Juli 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ganz klar geilen Style was ein wow bei allen auslöst ^^
> -------------------------------------------
> *ICH BIN GEGEN GS(GIMPSCORE)
> ICH BIN GEGEN SPIELEKILLER
> ...



Du bist auch anscheinend gegen Real-Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlayerS (22. Juli 2010)

naja die t9 sets waren nich so dolle aber ich weiß garnicht was ihr an den t10 so sch**** findet?? ich find die eigentlich ganz in ordnung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (22. Juli 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Viele fragen sich sicherlich wie es nun mit den T-Sets weiter geht? E
> inheitsbrei wie t9? Power Ranger wie t8? Oldschool wie t1?
> Ich bin sehr auf jedenfall sehr gespannt auf die ersten Bilder zu den neuen Sets...als aktiver Schurke würde ich mich natürlich auf ein t11 mit alten Zügen freuen...
> 
> d.h. : Weg von den ultra abgespaceten Zeug und hin zu dem schlichten Leder-Outfit mit zerissener Kapuze und rostigem dolch...passt auch irgendwie viel mehr zu nem Schurken als sone funkelnde, gezackte, leuchtende Todesfürsten Rüsung mit Cyber Dolchen



Ganz klar...alte sets back ... neeed Blutfangset!!!


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. Juli 2010)

naja t11 sollte schön glitsern


----------



## Peloquin (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich fänd es auch gut wenn die Entwickler nicht wieder son zwischenset einbauen würden. Mal ehrlich T9 war sehr sehr hilfreich um für ICC den Sprung auch als normaler Spieler schaffen zu können, aber der Style ist einfach total beschissen <-- man muss es doch mal ehrlich sagen.

Natürlich vergessen die Leute das es sowas ähnliches direkt zu beginn von WoW für kurze Zeit auch mal gab. T2 sah nämlich nicht immer so aus wie heute. Das waren teilweise echte Badekappen und Schlafmützen sowie ganz billige Topfhelme. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Stab der Dominanz der bei Golemagg dropt, auch dieser Stab sah zu Anfangs richtig doof aus (wie ein 45-50er grüner stab der Eule oder sowas).

Ich fänd es wirklich super wenn Blizzard jetzt mehr auf Design setzt. Das Wasser ist schon ein guter Ansatz, aber gerade die Spielfigur selbst ist für mich eine Sache die mir echt gefallen muss sonst hab ich keinen Bock auf das Spiel. Heute ist es doch so, das man t9 wirklich nur als Mittel zum Zweck nutzt. Kennt ihr jemanden der in Cata aktiv aus Stylegründen das T9 sammeln würde? Da muss man schon echt ein Fan der Klasse sein um nicht zwischen T9 sammeln und dem ersten T10 Raid die Lust an der Klasse zu verlieren. Gerade der DK z. B. sieht darin echt aus wie ein heiliger Ritter obwohl er ja was finsteres hat. Der Pala wird seid T2 regelmässig mit den neuen T-Sets vergewaltigt. Das T10 des Pala find ich jetzt aber wirklich recht gut und auch das T7 war nicht so falsch. 4,5,6 ähhh no go!

Blizzard muss hier nachdem sie ne Menge Gleichmacherei betrieben haben, endlich mal wieder für individualität sorgen.

Nehmt nur die T Sets der Hexer aus BC ich glaub von denen hatter keiner ein Problem mit seinem Outfit oder?

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Shylya (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe wieder auf solche sets wie t6, da waren fast alle geil.. (:
vorallem priester war das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kretz0r (22. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich hoffe ja auf T1, bisschen verändert.

Dann können Druiden während der Buff-Pausen auch wieder ihre Schulterstücke aufrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pwnytaure (22. Juli 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Viele fragen sich sicherlich wie es nun mit den T-Sets weiter geht? E
> inheitsbrei wie t9? Power Ranger wie t8? Oldschool wie t1?
> Ich bin sehr auf jedenfall sehr gespannt auf die ersten Bilder zu den neuen Sets...als aktiver Schurke würde ich mich natürlich auf ein t11 mit alten Zügen freuen...
> 
> ...


----------



## White_Sky (22. Juli 2010)

Etwas bunter wäre nett.
Die Rüstungen in WotLK sehen Scheiße aus!
Beim Lvln dacht' ich immer WTF?! Warum sieht fast jede Rüstungsteil genauso gleich wie das davor aus?


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Etwas bunter wäre nett.
> Die Rüstungen in WotLK sehen Scheiße aus!
> Beim Lvln dacht' ich immer WTF?! Warum sieht fast jede Rüstungsteil genauso gleich wie das davor aus?



es geht um T11 set net  Rüstungen die man beim lvln bekommt^^


----------



## Lartos (22. Juli 2010)

*Alte Sets wieder "neu"
*->Wiederbeleben der alten Sets, da ja auch ein Wiederbeleben einiger alten Dungeons erfolgt.

*pro:
*- Weniger Arbeit (für Entwickler^^)

*contra:
*- Wäre natürlich komplett phantasielos, dann lohnt sich ein neues Addon nicht (geschweige denn dafür zu zahlen).
- Es würde Thematisch nicht ganz dazu passen.

*Setanpassung an den Kataklysmus*
-> Anpassung des PvP - Equips an den erneuten Zusammenstoss zwischen Horde und Allianz. (Mehr Horden- / Allianz - Embleme
an Schulter, Körper, Beinen und stellen, wo man sie am deutlichsten sieht.)
-> Wie wäre es denn auch mal andere Teile, außer Schultern mal mit tollen Effekten zu belegen.

*pro:*
- Für "Lore-Fans" unabdingbar
- Lässt die Welt (von Warcraft) mehr lebendiger wirken.
- Sieht dann natürlich auch einfach Klasse aus.

*(contra*
- Wären halt neue Sets.


*Mehr als 5 Setteile*
->Komplette Rüstungen einschließlich Ringe / Schmuckstücke / Halskette + Waffen

*pro:
*(-hohe Sammelmotivation)
- Vereinfacht Lootzuteilung.
- Ist alles aufeinander abgestimmt.

*contra:
*(- Das Sammeln und Zusammenstellen dauert natürlich länger (abhängig von Sammelmotivation)).
- Set betroffene Boni abhängig.
- Weniger Spielraum beim Looten.


*TierSet nicht gleich random Equipe*

Aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls *pro.*


*Unterschiede zwischen Fraktion / Klasse / Rasse*
-> Kleinere / Größere Unterschiede der Sets nicht nur zwischen Allianz und Horde sondern auch zwischen den Geschlechtern und Rassen.


*pro:*
- Höhere Individualität.
- Macht das Sammeln und auch das Ansehen von Sets viel interessanter.
- Verhindert komplett einheitliche Sets (wie T9(zumindest für das Geschlecht und Rasse)

*contra:*
- Viel mehr Arbeit (für Entwickler^^)
- Kunterbuntes WoW (von wegen alle sehen anders aus^^)

*Zitat:"

bloodstained:
"Nicht Klassenspezifische Sets"*
->kein Sets die nur von einer Klasse getragen werden und sich ihrem jeweiligem Nutzer von den Stats und evtl. sogar vom Aussehen anpassen
Bsp.: Person X trägt das Set "_Haut der Nagas_" und wird dann im Falle eines Kriegers zum Myrmidone und im Falle eines Casters zur Hexe/Hexer

...das ganze natürlich auch ohne Verwandlungseffekt aber mit wär's sicher spaßiger 

*pro:*
- Sicherlich viel Feedback von der Community da Verwandlungseffekte immer gut ankommen
- weg von dem 0/8/15 Aussehen eines jeden Spielers
- sehr viel Möglichkeiten(Nagas / Drakins usw.)
- auch ohne Verwandlungseffekt sehr viel frischer Wind da man nicht auf ein einziges Set angewiesen ist und somit variieren kann
- jeder hat die Möglichkeit sein Lieblings Set zu finden und ist nicht von einem Klassenspezifischen abhängig

*contra:
*- würde sich ziemlich beißen mit den Worgen wegen Verwandlung und so ~ und daher leider unwahrscheinlich
- ob sich Blizz so viel Mühe macht mit noch mehr Sets?
- bei steigendem ilvl müssten die Sets auch vom ilvl steigen sonst würden die vielen neuen Sets schnell überflüssig ->alla alter t-crap"

Kommentar: "Natürlich wäre das ein sehr enormer Aufwand. Dadurch würden aber alle anderen Items überflüssig werden (sieht man ja an den Erbstücken).
Und die größere Frage wäre ja in was man sich alles Verwandeln kann und ob das wirklich realisierbar wäre (von FPS her und Grafik Aufwand). Ich finde es reichen die Schmuckstücke zum Verwandeln (und nur Zeitweise).


_*Die hier stehenden Pro bzw. Contra Argumente sind meine eigene Auffassung und habe mir lediglich bloodstaineds Beitrag als Vorlage genommen.
Zitierte Beiträge habe ich in Grün kommentiert.*_


----------



## Ukmâsmú (22. Juli 2010)

ganz ehrlich:

T2 war das geilste aber einheitsbrei fand ich auch nicht schlecht, weil in einer riesen großen tollen armee muss nciht jeder individuell aussehn daher kann ein furry und ein dk auch ruhig mal gleich gepanzert sein. ich hab mit den Sets die nach Rüstungsklasse gleich aussehn eigentlcih keine probleme wenn die dafür dann ziemlcih stylisch sind und einige t9 sets hatten auch style.


----------



## Ademos14 (22. Juli 2010)

Bei t10 ist doch das problem dass alle Plattenträger mit Abstrichen den selben Style tragen können (Bei t9 wars ja agnz ganz übel) mir ist der Style relativ egal, wenns zumindest mal etwas individueller bezüglich der Klassen sind.


----------



## warcraftlover (22. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich finde das T0 vom Schurken am Besten : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?set=512

Aber das T7 vom Pala und das T0 vom Hexer hat einfach auch geilen Style... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 T9...wenn ich schon dran denke wirds mir schlecht...bei Alli zB : DK ( ! ) , Pala und Krieger fast alles gleich -.- ...das T9 der Horde DKs sieht ja noch naja aus...
^^
Tante Edit meint: Das ist nich T0 sondern T0,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry^^


----------



## DarkSaph (22. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche mir auf jeden Fall, dass die Sets auf gestaltungsqualitativer Ebene wieder an T2, T6 und T8 rankommen. Wichtig wäre nur: Keine Sets mehr im Stile der Power-Ranger-Palasets oder den Kartoffelsäcken, die Schurken als ihr aktuelles T10 tragen.


----------



## Bombajy (22. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach die besten Sets waren Hunter T5 (Blitze Inc.!), Priester T5 (Engellike), Paladin T6 (Glühbirne), Schurke T2 (<3), DK T10 und Warry T1

Btw: Würd mich freuen wenn die T11 Sets passend zu den Elementen sind.


----------



## Klobbireturns (22. Juli 2010)

hab mir jetz nur die erste seite angesehn... Aber muss den meisten Zustimmen mein absoluter fav. war immer warri t6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch die alten Priester sachen, pala t2 usw fand ich immer nice.

Und bei den neuen sets gefallen mir auch ein paar wieder, find zb. das holy priest t10 gar nichma so verkehrt, der rabenhexer war richtig nice und hat gepasst.
Ich finde Blizz macht das schon super:>

Fänds nur geiler, wenn zum beispiel DK`s wieder mehr aussehen würden wie im Stargebiet...auf 80 sehen die nich anders aus als krieger -.- ( nur mit sonnenallergie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Da fänd ichs zb nice wenn die waffen, rüssi etc ne Art schatten annehmen würde, oder verdunkeln würde, wenn sie ein Dk trägt (ähnlich wie shadow priest nur net ganz so "schattig" ^^ )

UND ich hoffe das Blizz niehmehr sowas raushaut wie das schurken t 8 (das wars glaub ich ^^ ) mit dem komischen doppelkopf :-P


----------



## Crush351 (22. Juli 2010)

> *Mehr als 5 Setteile*
> ->Komplette Rüstungs einschließlich Ringe/Schmuckstücke/Halskette+Waffen
> 
> *pro:*
> ...



Ich bin dafür, das (fast) alle rüstungs-slots belegt sind.
Finde das spannender, zu sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (23. Juli 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Mir egal, Hauptsache das Krieger Set hat ab jetzt immer Schweineschnauzen Schultern!!!
> 
> Vom Style her unübertroffen und das geilste Schulter Design in WoW!
> 
> ...



DK T10 schultern sind schöner


----------



## Drodor (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin im momet mit der Rüstung von meinem Schami zufrieden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (23. Juli 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> DK T10 schultern sind schöner



DKs werden mit cata endlich abgeschafft. blizzard gibt hartnäckigen forderungen der community nach. alle spieler/innen mit einem lvl80 DK bekommen wahlweise einen lvl 25 hunter oder schurken.
basta.


----------



## Knallkörper (23. Juli 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> ohne scheiss, das Krieger Arena Set 8 würde sehr gut das erste T Teil für Cata sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz ehrlich ich würde sogar Ghostcrawler dafür küssen auch wenn ich dann mit Herpis rum rennen muss!!! 

p.s. vielleicht auch endlich mal set's selbst färben dürfen nach geschmack...


----------



## Koshirosaru (23. Juli 2010)

ich wünsche mir nehr wiedererkennungswert, das heißt das isch nicht nur deutlich sehe was das für eine klasse ist sonderen eventuell auch wie sie geskillt ist.

zb: heal schamanen haben ein etwas anderes aussehen als ele schamanen

lg


----------



## Zodttd (23. Juli 2010)

Bei den bisherigen Sets fehlt einfach viel, viel saure Hefe.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (23. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche mir, dass wir Paladine endlich keine Röcke mehr tragen müssen. Ich hasse diese Röcke! (T10, T8 und T2 glaub ich)


----------



## hexxhexx (23. Juli 2010)

Mein Wunsch:
Hexer in die Richtung T2 oder T6
 	-> Etwas bösartig, dämonisch
Schurke -mein ich ernst- D2 ; Schwarz, Tuch vorm Gesicht...fertig
 	-> halt schurkisch
Pala ähnlich T6
 	-> strahlend, hell


----------



## arkono (23. Juli 2010)

Mal ne andere Meinung:

Mir ist das aussehen der Sets prinzipiel egal, klar isses gut wenn das set gut aussieht aber ich wünsche mir wieder die einzigartigkeit eines T-Sets zurück wie zu bc, wo nich jeder das set mit marken bekommen kann(auch wenn das nicht auf die token zutrifft)

Man sieht des sets einfach nicht mehr richtig an, welche arbeit man reingesteckt hat weil ja jeder mit dem gleichen umherläuft ob es nun die marken,264, oder 25 hc variante ist, der unterschied bleibt vom optischen her äusserst minimal


----------



## NBK-Darmok (23. Juli 2010)

Als Schamane und zur Zeit von Cataclysm ist eine Rüssi ähnlich T1 oder T5 Pflicht! Alternativ kann ich mir auch eine "Wasser"Rüssi- vorstellen. Kleine Sprinkler in den Schultern wären ein lustiges Gimmig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (23. Juli 2010)

Eine Ende der T- Reihe.
Eine weitere D-Reihe, oder was ganz neues.


----------



## Megant (23. Juli 2010)

Hin oder her ich find einfach die Bc set´s am besten, und die jetzigen Naja hätte man sich eig auch sparen könne...


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das auch ne nette idee das alle Slots mit T-Euip besetzt sind aber was soll dann noch in den inis dropen? 
Mit dem heutigem System sind die Leute dann sofort Full equipt mit allem was man braucht, das ist leider sinnlos.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juli 2010)

Sets die wieder zu den Klassen passen! Priester die aussehen als ob sie (teilweise) Platte anhaben sux!
Einfach auch von der Farbwahl und Thema passender zu den Klassen.

Krieger - sowas wie T6, einfach geil, aber auch nicht zu übertrieben mit irgendwelchen Stacheln etc.
Schurke - etwas eher schlichteres, und keinen Leuchtturm als Kopf, stellt euch mal ne schleichende Straßenlaterne vor, omg
Magier - sowas eher ausgefalleneres, hier muss sowas "eher übertriebeneres" sein 
Priester und Pala - etwas heller, vllt auch ein bisschen leuchtendes, sind schließlich eng mim Licht verbunden unso
Jäger und Druide - grün, Themamatisch was Naturmäßiges unso
Hexenmeister - was düsteres, unheimliches (dot dot dot *fear*, ne? *fg*)
Schamane - auch was in richtung Natur aber mehr in Richtung Gewitter, also Blitze, und Feuer, Lava, sowas
usw usw..


----------



## sccorp (23. Juli 2010)

ich würde mir ja set-styles wünschen die sich vom aussehen her an dem PS3/Wii Game "Monster Hunter Tri" anlehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Teile sehen ja wenigstens auch krass aus^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2010)

ich fand ja die Krieger T-Sets cool (bis auf t9 und t10 die schultern)


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Die jetzigen T-Sets sind eben eher der Optik von Nordend angepasst und mit vielen Mob, Boss Vorlagen.

Mit Cata wird sicher alles in die Richtung schwebende kleine Felsen auf den Schultern, mit viele Ranken oder kleinen Wasser Ansammlungen gehen. Auf jeden Fall wird es viel mit dem Auswirkungen von Zerstörung zu tun haben. 
Das Spacesige was man aus BC kennt wird nicht nochmal aufgesetzt, es wird eher Rustikal aussehen.


----------



## Chillers (23. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Haben Schurken nicht aktuell 'nen Taucheranzug? :-)
> 
> Im ernst: ich sehe das auch so, lieber wieder zurück zu den Oldschool T-Sets.
> 
> Grüße



Die alten waren wirklich die besten. 

Ich wünsche mir ein Grundset, was es mir ermöglicht, ohne viel theoriecrafting und herumirren im Edelsteinsockel-/iwie pluswertungssumpf undundund einfach zu spielen und erstmal meine Stärken und Schwächen kennen zu lernen.
Im mom ist mir alles viel zu überfrachtet mit Zauber/Gegenzauber-Immunität/ und wieder Gegenaktion.

Back to the roots - und nice aussehen sollte es auch wieder oder *endlich* individueller gestaltbar sein. Sei es durch Berufe oder Erfolge oder quests. Mir egal.

Das Schurkenset mit dem Taucherhelm war ein absoluter Tiefpunkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juli 2010)

Caster sollten wieder aussehen wie Kuttenträger und Kampfmönche, aber den Hexer Footballer möchte ich nicht mehr sehen^^


----------



## bloodstained (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir so die neuen Dungeon Sets von den Stoffies ansehe bekomme ich ein ungutes Gefühl bezüglich der neuen Sets...


----------



## Demonea (26. Juli 2010)

Drachen und Elemente sind ja die Hauptschlagworte für Cata; wenn wir Pech haben auchnoch Maritim. (Ich will nicht aussehen wie ein Octopus oder Clownsfisch)

Ich schätze Mal es wird für ein T Set (vielleicht nicht sofort T11) etwas ähnliches kommen wie zu Zeiten Onyxias, halt lauter Drachenelemente, nur besser.
Orgrimmar und die meisten Änderungen sehen bisher Top aus.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet die Ausrüstung versaut wird,
obwohls D-Set wirklich witzig aussieht bis jetzt. (Ob man witzig gut findet...)


----------



## Athanor (26. Juli 2010)

Also, aus Schamanen-Sicht (Ele) und seiner entwicklung seit Classic, wünsche ich mir für den Schamy jetzt speziell, so ne Mischung aus T2 (weil es einfach das Set mit dem meisten Style war beim Shamy) und aus T5 (weil der Shamy sich halt durch Lavaburst + Earthquake immer weiter vom Blitzableiter zum laufenden Vulkan entwickelt hat).

Vll. so ne art Vulkan mit Gewitterwolke xD


----------



## PaiNiZm (26. Juli 2010)

ich find die mage sets eig. gut x)


----------



## pirmin93 (26. Juli 2010)

Mehr Pala T3/T6 und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pew pew gelbes Leuchten pew pew


----------



## Tsukasu (26. Juli 2010)

will für den dk so eine rüssi mit kapuze wie bei der anfangs gebite, die anfangs rüssi ^^


----------



## fleshed (26. Juli 2010)

8 teilige sets <3 

Aber nicht das du die alle Kaufen kannst sondern wieder nur 2 -3 Stück davon und halt wieder normale Tokens

Da Blizzard ja kürzere Raids dafür wieder 2-3 gleichzeitig machen will würde das auch hinhauen mit den Set-teilen


----------



## Detela (26. Juli 2010)

Find icht nett geschrieben!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 sticky

Ich wünsch mir t2 wieder ;( Grundsätzlich die alten sets sachen viel schöner aus  
Ashkandi z ;( oder Thunderfury, das hatte echt noch style, nit wie der mist von heute


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (26. Juli 2010)

Boni.


----------



## Sarvan (26. Juli 2010)

Ich würde sagen, es reichen auf jeden Fall DREI TSETS! So eine Failinstanz/-raid mit dazu gefailtem Tset wie in PDK brauchen wir nicht mehr! Dafür sollten die Sets dann auch mehrteilig sein :-) Mal ehrlich, die T9Sets waren doch echt mal k**ke, fraktionsdifferenzierte Sets oder wie oben genannt "geschlechtsbedingte" Sets erfordern wirklich sehr viel Arbeit für die Entwickler. Wobei es natürlich möglich wäre, wenn man nicht wieder so einen überflüssigen Raid für ganze 4 TSets einführt. Ich finde, dass die Überarbeitung von T7, das T8 und auch das T10 bei den meisten Klassen sehr gelungen sind!


----------



## Shadyo4 (11. August 2010)

ich find es einfach nur noch schade mit den tsets die ihren reiz verlieren....in wotlk waren alle sets fail ...es fing an mit t7... schön überarbeitetes t3...was davon zeugt das sich nicht viel gedanken gemacht wurde... na gut man könnte natürlich sagen, weil naxx wieder erschienen ist die sets gleich aussehen aber trotzdem find ich das kreativlos. zudem ist es völliger schwachsinn das es von jeden t set 3 verschiedene arten gibt die sich nur an der farbe unterscheiden und den stats...selbst in bc wa alles noch ok man musste für 1 tset mehrere instanzen bewältigen ...für t4 z.b. gruul, maggi, und kara oder bei t6 bt mh und swp,... heute wird für jedes tset eine ini raus gebracht zudem gleich meist 2-3 verschiedene für jede klasse z.b. t7 und t7,5 oder bei t9 gibts gleich 3 mal das gleiche set mit unterschiedlichen stats... und das ist der grund warum wir gerade in einen sumpf von tsets ertrinken... oder warum wir keine freude mehr haben wenn wir ein epic teil bekommen , weil es zur zeit selbst in 5 man instanzen epics gibt die ein "hinter her geworfen" werden... warum hat man epics in normalen instanzen eingeführt? warum hat man marken eingeführt damit jeder leechner der frisch 80 ist gleich nach einer woche full epic ausgestattet ist und einen gs von 5,5k hat und denkt er hat ahnung von irgendwas....?

Ich finde man hat keine freude mehr an den vielen tsets durch die masse die raus gekommen ist in wotlk und den unkreativen aussehen...

Und wir sind inzwischen bei t10 angelangt langsam wird es langweilig jedes set tier set zu nennen kann man sich nichtmal was anderes ausdenken?


*gedankenanstoß an blizzard geb*


lg


----------



## Afflictus (12. August 2010)

Schurken sollten eindeutig wieder ihre Schultertitten bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (12. August 2010)

mehr spezial effecte, krasse übetriebene waffen und noch die Brust rüsstung hervorheben wie bei den anderen teile.


----------



## Sezulad (12. August 2010)

Lassen wir uns überraschen,obwohl ich denke das T11 mehr in die "Natur" eintritt.

MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squall67 (12. August 2010)

Hoffe das die T-Sets wieder mehr oldschool Style haben werden.

Zudem würde ich mich wieder über 8-Teile sets mit entsprechendem Bonus freuen und das man an die Teile nur über Instanzen und nicht mehr durch marken kommt. 
Was ich aber noch mehr wünsche ist das nicht jeder wieder Epics ohne Ende in den Arsch geschoben bekommt und das Spiel endlich wieder an schwierigkeit zunimmt sondern das Komplett Cata wieder oldschool wird.


----------



## Plusader (12. August 2010)

Es wird neue T-Sets geben, das Recycling geht was die T-Sets angeht wohl nicht weiter.

Ich finde aber, dass es wieder zusätzliche Sets geben soll. Ähnlich den Dungeon Sets aus Burning Crusade - jedoch nützlicher. Die BC D-Sets waren ja n Witz, bis man den Setbonus zusammenkriegen hätte können, hatte man doch schon längst besseres Gear aus wenigstens einem Raid - bzw. den Epics, die in den HCs gedropt sind. 

Btw: BC HCs waren GEIL !


----------



## Arni4k (12. August 2010)

Also von daher das ich Warrior, Rogue und Shamy spiele. Wünsche ich mir grad von denen Klassen ein 1A T11 set, wo sehr nice aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das T10 von dem Warrior, Rogue und Shamy, sehen Top aus. Genau mein geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## xxardon (12. August 2010)

t1,2,3,4,5,6 t6 ist das co.Olste... bei allen klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen was blizz macht... vieleicht sowie bei wotlk? t3 nehmen und aufpepen... vielecht macht es cata so das sie einfach die t10 schultern nur brennend und zerstört nehmen ^^


----------



## Kersyl (12. August 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> *Setanpassung an den Kataklysmus**(Scheint anhand der ersten Screens von den neuen Waffen sehr warscheinlich)*
> ->Elementare Rüstungen mit Flammen,Wasserkristallen etc.
> ->Anpassung an Unterwasserwelten mit Perlen,Korallen etc.
> 
> ...


Alldas. Einfach genau diese punkte. Das wäre cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8 setteile, von mir aus auch 1 ring, Cooler Cata style(endlich kein nordend steinwaffen style beim questen^^), und eher sets als 294 random items.
So solls meiner meinung nach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und:


Plusader schrieb:


> Es wird neue T-Sets geben, das Recycling geht was die T-Sets angeht wohl nicht weiter.
> 
> Ich finde aber, dass es wieder zusätzliche Sets geben soll. Ähnlich den Dungeon Sets aus Burning Crusade - jedoch nützlicher. Die BC D-Sets waren ja n Witz, bis man den Setbonus zusammenkriegen hätte können, hatte man doch schon längst besseres Gear aus wenigstens einem Raid - bzw. den Epics, die in den HCs gedropt sind.
> 
> Btw: BC HCs waren GEIL !



Genau das. Ich finde es gut das es wieder ein d set gibt...eins das viel bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird nämlich wieder ein d-set geben, soweit ich gehört hab. das wird blau sein und damit wird man in die ersten raids...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (12. August 2010)

Ohne deinen Roman von einem Beitrag gelesen zu haben: Ich wünsche mir für T11+ Epixxx


----------



## Alice Wonderland (16. August 2010)

Bunt, ausgefallen und farbenfroh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich fand die WOTKL-Sachen etwas, mh, eintönig^^;.


----------



## Gammelhai (16. August 2010)

Ich werde jetzt nur mal Wünsche für meine Klasse äußern ^^

Todesritter Tier 11: Der Helm ist ein schreiender Totenkopf aus dessen Augen blaue Flammen loddern,Aus dem geöffneten Mund des Totenkopfes sollte man nichts als Dunkelheit und zwei eisig blauen Todesritteraugen sehen.
Die Schultern bestehen ebenfalls aus zwei riesigen geschlossenen skellettköpfen mit Teufelshörnern auf der Stirn und Stahlketten die aus dem Unterkiefer hängen.
Die Brust aus einer Metallrüstung die mit den Rippenknochen eines verstorbenen Drachen graviert sind.
Die Handschuhe ebenfalls aus Metall an deren Knöchel bis zum Handgelenkt eine Skellethand graviert wurde.
Die Schuhe auch aus grauem Metall worüber eine Fußklaue eines verstorbenen Drachen eingeschmiedet wurde.

Generell finde ich das das Todesritterset einfach einem dunklen Ritter der Herr über Schmerz und Tod ist stehen soll und das verkörpert bei mir am besten eine dunkle graue Stahlrüstung über der die weißen Knochen gefallener Feinde bzw Monster eingeschmiedet wurden, besonders jetzt wo der schwarze Drachenschwarm auftaucht könnte man sich den nötigen Respekt und die Provokation der Drachen auf sich ziehen indem man sich seine Rüstung mit ihren knochen verschmückt ^^


----------



## Pastwalker (16. August 2010)

Also das ist mal ein sehr guter Thread ... denn ich hatte schon so einige Male gute Ideen was das T11 betrifft.

Ich werd in Zukunft per Hand ein paar neue T11 Rüstungssets zeichnen (kann gut malen) ...


Wer Interesse hat kann mich ja mal persönlich anschreiben , der bekommt dann die neuen Konzeptrüstungen und Waffen


Wenn die allgemein gut ankommen werd ich sie an Blizzard.Entertainment schicken^^
Vertrauliche Quellen haben mir berichtet dass denen bald die Phantasie ausgeht...versteh ich nich...mieen is grenzenlos xDD


----------



## Gen91 (16. August 2010)

Vielleicht mal nicht unbedingt wieder mehr als 6 Setteile, sondern einfach Items aus anderen Slots, sprich Ringe, Schuhe etc.

Den Style der T-Sets nicht mit anderen Farben als Soloitems vergeuden, den Style der Soloitems aber ein wenig anpassen (ja, dann müssen sich die T-Sets von den gleichen Rüstungsklassen ein wenig ähneln, wenigstens in der Farbe).

T-Sets nicht wieder in 3 Farbvariationen rausegeben (gemischt siehts einfach lächerlich aus...)

Und mal interessante Boni (keine 5% Crit -.-).


Ein pre Raid Set wäre natürlich super, gerne auch lila/blau gemischt, welches als Vorraussetzung für Raids Pflicht ist! (von mir aus Schlüssel in Equipform^^, aber killt das GS-Addon).


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Alice schrieb:


> Bunt, ausgefallen und farbenfroh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign
Nur sollte man es bei bestimmten Klassen nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Bracka (16. August 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Also das ist mal ein sehr guter Thread ... denn ich hatte schon so einige Male gute Ideen was das T11 betrifft.
> 
> Ich werd in Zukunft per Hand ein paar neue T11 Rüstungssets zeichnen* (kann gut malen)* ...
> 
> Wer Interesse hat kann mich ja mal persönlich anschreiben , der bekommt dann die neuen Konzeptrüstungen und Waffen




Genau wie 5 millionen andere menschen und genau deswegen sollten sie deine rüstungen nehmen ich bezweifle das du dich mit professionelen konzepten auskennst geschweig denn mit 3D Animation . Weil deine konzepte müssen in 2 D und 3D vorliegen


----------



## Pastwalker (16. August 2010)

Also erstens finde ich es n bisschen anmaßend, dass du meinst über mich urteilen zu müssen aber scheinbar nichts über mein Leben/Job bescheid zu wissen^^.
Oder ??
...Tja aber das ist dann halt wieder dieser Menschliche "Maul aufreißen" Uhrinstinkt der durch das, bei dir sicher immens ausgeprägten, "ich weiß eh alles am Besten und Fremde kenne ich ohne sie wirklich zu kennen" Syndrom hervorgerufen wird.

zweitens - Ob meine Konzepte tatsächlich Eindruck hinterlassen ist allerdings in der Tat fragwürdig, aber wie hieß es doch immer so schön ???....Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt^^
Was ich jetzt tuhe ist all die großen Maulhelden ernst zu nehmen, die ihre Lebensweisheiten prädigen...
Und ich meine...Talent zu vergeuden ist irgendwie traurig, oder ??

Naja jedenfalls

Gute Besserung, vllt gehts dir ja besser wenn du 2011 mit meine Rüssiteilen Deathwing platt machst xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shargo (16. August 2010)

ich möchte kekse an den schultern !!!


----------



## Pastwalker (16. August 2010)

Bekommst sogar den original "kakao auf kopf balancier" helm xDD


----------



## dudgi (16. August 2010)

Da die Geschmäcker eh unterschiedlich sind und man es somit nie jedem Recht machen kann, wäre die einfachste Lösung, die Optik von anderen Ausrüstungsteilen, auf die aktuelle übertragen zu können.
Aion machts vor und ich find die Idee super.

Ich fand die alten T4/5 und T6 Teile bei allen Klassen bisher am besten und würde sicher darauf zurück greifen. (Ausnahme Hexer T8 - das fand ich extrem gut gemacht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastwalker (16. August 2010)

Ja Aion hat auch coole Rüssi^^ vorallem dieser Flügelkram gefällt mir immer mit fliegen xD aber ich glaub dafür gibts keine mounts oder so ??? oder gibts in Aion mounts ?? würd mich ma interessiern


----------



## Mograin (16. August 2010)

bei den Todesrittern wünsche ich eine Verdorbene Version des Lichbringer-set(und der  helm des sets sollte fast wie der vom Dk startgear sein)


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. August 2010)

Also mir würden halt aufgebesserte Classic und BC sets gefallen bzw. eher mehr Classic Sets die ein bisschen was vom old old school style haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem sollte das nichtmehr T11 oder so heißen sondern wieder wie von anfang an T1/T2/T3 etc.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

dudgi schrieb:


> (Ausnahme Hexer T8 - das fand ich extrem gut gemacht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war wirklich ein geiles Set. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (16. August 2010)

T2


----------



## Bracka (16. August 2010)

Du schreibst das du sie per hand anfertigen willst =) das sagt schon alles per hand anfertigen schön und gut dann nennt man es skizze die konzept zeichnungen macht man dann aber schon aufm PC =)


----------



## Duskfall334 (16. August 2010)

vote for oldschool-sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hunter t2+t1 <3


----------



## The-Dragon (17. August 2010)

Hab mir jetzt zwar nicht Alles durchgelesen, aber die Meinungen scheinen doch eine eindeutige Richtung zu verfolgen.

Allerdings würden sich wahrscheinlich viele wieder beschweren, wenn man eines der alten Sets neu auflegt, genauso wie bei T7 und Blizzard Faulheit und Einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen.

Gerade die Thematik Cataclysm bietet viele Designmöglichkeiten für neue Sets. Es wird wohl wieder drei geben, wie schon zu Classic und BC-Zeiten, von daher sollte es dann für das Letzte in dem Addon, also T13, eine größere Anzahl an Setteilen geben, mit entsprechenden Setboni. Immerhin haben wir ja 16 Ausrüstungsplätze. Für T11 und T12 reichen ja 5 Teile.

Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde für die Sets, wäre nicht nur ein individueller, zur Klasse passender, geschlechtsspezifischer Look sondern vor Allem eine skillspezifische Färbung desselben. T9 hat es ja vorgemacht, das man ein Rüstungsset auch ganz gut in verschiedenen Farben bringen kann. Nur das dann eben innerhalb einer Klasse. So würden Holy- und Diszipriester ihr Set in hellen Farben tragen und der Schattenpriester bekommts dann in dunklen Farbtönen. Fänd ich absolut großartig sowas.


----------



## Obsurd (17. August 2010)

Ich finde immer noch die t6-Serie von allen Klassen am geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. August 2010)

Würde mich über "bodenständigere" Rüstungen freuen. Nichts so extrem abgespacedes wie es derzeit der Fall ist.


----------



## WhiteSeb (17. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall sollten die Sets auch mal in Skillungen unterschieden werden.
Momentan hat man zwar Skillboni, aber optisch siehts aus wie die andren auch.

Man kann dem Druiden z.B. was geben, was optisch richtung Vogel geht (Moonkin), irgendwas richtung Katze/Bär und halt vll. was mit viel Holz (Baum).

Aber auf jeden Fall bissl Oldschool wieder.
Druide halt mehr richtung Natur (was soll der Helm bei T10 sein? Ich blend ihn immer aus, so hässlich), Schurke was düstereres (man könnte es bissl an so ne SplinterCell ausrüstung anlehnen ^^) etc. etc.

Vll. auch T-Waffen. Wäre ganz cool, wenn meine Waffe ans Set angepasst wäre.


Aber am wichtigsten: Nimmer für Marken.
Man sollte was für machen müssen.


----------



## Anglus (17. August 2010)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für meinen druiden auch wieder etwas älteres wünschen. Das T10 set mit seinen Schultern die "beißen" sind auch iwie komisch. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es wieder mehr in Wald-Style Richtung gehen ala T5 oder in Richtung T6. Die hatten meiner Meinung nach noch richtig style. Von den Werten her fand ichs mit t10 gut gemacht, das alle skillungen die gleichen Stats auf den T-Teilen haben (Mage, Hexer, Eule, Ele etc. alles gleich).
> 
> Mfg



Alle Klassen die gleichen werte auf den t 10 sets? Wo hast das denn her,stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## Anglus (17. August 2010)

Etymidiana schrieb:


> t11 wirds nicht geben. Das wird irgentwie anders heißen.



Natürlich wird es t 11 geben und auch so heissen.Wie kommst denn auf sowas? tztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x_wow_x (17. August 2010)

Ich bin ja dafür das die Paladine wieder den Style von T6 oder das T2 war auch noch super. Generell hatten die alten T6 Sachen vom Style her mehr zubieten als dieser Müll heutzutage. Würde man die Werte von den Alten Rüstungen aufbessern können so das sie mit einem T10 mithalten können würde ich mit meinem DD Paladin noch immer mit T6 in ICC rumlaufen.


----------



## Anglus (17. August 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> lol?
> Bist noch im Jahre 2006?
> 
> 
> ...



Er meinte doch nur weil Nef wieder nen Raidboss wird das dann da auch das Set das aussehen vom t 2 haben könnte.Genau lesen pls.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (17. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> /sign
> Nur sollte man es bei bestimmten Klassen nicht übertreiben.




mh  ja stimmt schon, Hexenmeister mir rosa Schulter wäre schon etwas komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber etwas heller gestalten und etwas farbenfroher wär schon ganz nett.


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Individualität ist immer gut, nicht nur bei den T-Sets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele Holypala und Warlock also:

Warlock: ich fand T6 am besten aussah und so richtig gut zum Wl gepasst hat, die Flügel die ab und an ausfaltet waren echt stylisch

Holypala: auch da fand ich die T6 Teile am „passendsten“ vor allem für den Holy 

Also könnte man sagen die T6 Sets haben mir am besten gefallen die waren irgendwie auch individueller *g


----------



## Gammelhai (17. August 2010)

T6 fand ich zu Überspaced, alles leuchtete und war zu breit. Hatte mit meinem Holypala die t6 Schultern, am anfang fang ichs noch toll später fühlte ich mich wie ne wandelnde Raiddiscokugel. Ganz ehrlich gefällt mir auch der Style von tier 1 und 2 am besten. Ich hoffe nur Blizzard macht nicht wieder diese Einheitsbreisets womit zb ein Mage,Hexer und Priester gleich aussehen wie t9 aber am Dungeonset für Catcaclysm deutet vieles daraufhin das es wieder so kommt...


----------



## D_a_r_k (17. August 2010)

Nie wieder nen T-Set ala t9... meine Hexe sah aus wie nen Mage <.< scheußlich..


----------



## Asterixx (17. August 2010)

Alsomal ganz ehrlich,
das Aussehen eines Set´s ist doch soweit ganz gut gelungen.
Dem einen gefällt es richtig gut, dem anderen nicht.
Es wird wohl nie ein Set geben wo alle mit zufrieden sind.

Es sollte allerdings mal wiede rmehr Unterschiede geben bei den Set´s.
Eventuell auch mal skillabhängig.
Warum muss ein Schattenprister genauso wie ein Heiler- oder Diziprister ausehen?
Einfach mal mehr auf die Klasse bzw. die Skillung eingehen.
Ist es ein "böser" wie z.B. ein Schurke oder ein Hexer die nur zum Schaden machen da sind,
dann sollen die doch bitte auch "böse" Aussehen!

Aussderdem wäre es toll wenn es mal wieder große Set´s geben würde.
Damit meine ich nicht nur ein 4er T-Setbonus sondern wieder 6er und 8er.
Und dann mit richtig tollen Boni´s wenn das Set komplett ist.


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. August 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir T11 für 50 €uro im Blizzard-Shop!



Hihihi

und ich freue mich schon über den Aufschrei der Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema: ich würde mich über etwas weniger ausladende Schultern freuen, aber da scheinen andere
wohl drauf zu stehen. Genau wie Schwerter die den Boden aufreissen und ähnliche Monströsitäten.


----------



## Velnias (17. August 2010)

Ich wär schon zufrieden wenn Blizzard sich mal mehr Mühe mit den Items geben würde und dieses ständige hardcore recyceln von Gegenständen lassen würde.


Das heißt:

- Tier Sets haben ein einzigartiges, thematisch zur Klasse passendes Design, siehe T2 (fand ich immer noch eines der besten Sets)
- Keine random Epics in 490680946 verschiedenen Farben die alle wie Teile eines Tier Sets aussehn

das wärs schon.


----------



## Jobbl (17. August 2010)

Auf jeden fall keine Sets recyceln. Man braucht auch mal was neues. Von mir aus könnte man sich aber schon an den Styles der alten Sets ein wenig orientieren.


----------



## TheWitchHunterGuy (17. August 2010)

also ich hoffe ja das es eine neue nummerierung gibt von t1-t6 war alles ok aber ab t7 hab ich keine ahnung was ich mir anziehe oder kaufe
ebenso hoffe ich auf mehr einfallsreichtum was das design der sets angeht t8 fand ich jetzt sehr schön anzusehen grad das priester set war sehr schön aber leider gingen die sets viel zu schnell unter und wurden durch billigen t9 teilen wo es eigentlich nur stoff, leder, schwere und plattenrüstung gab und diese einfach nur die farbe geändert hat je nachdem was man gespielt hat
mir hat das design von dem t2 gefallen da haben halt nur die visuellen effekte aus bc gefehlt


----------



## Falwas (17. August 2010)

Ich finde es gut wenn BLizzard die Designphilosophie der Hunter-T-Sets beibehält. Mir gefällt dieses extrawagante, asiatisch anmutende Aussehen. Zumindest was Nachtelfen betrifft.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2010)

Alice schrieb:


> mh ja stimmt schon, Hexenmeister mir rosa Schulter wäre schon etwas komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hexer T6 ist z.B. für mich ein Beweis dafür dass man auch für eine Klasse wie Hexer ein buntes Auffälliges Set nehmen kann ohne dass es peinlich und unpassend wirkt.
Gerade Heiler sollten helle bzw farbenfrohe Sets haben.

Hexer T6: http://www.wowhead.com/itemset=670#.


----------



## Occasus (17. August 2010)

Ich will auf jedenfall wieder Effekte haben. So wie T6 beim Hexer.


----------



## Brokulus (17. August 2010)

Bitte von der Qualität her so Sets wie T2 und T6 die beiden besten Sets.


----------



## Streubombe (17. August 2010)

Bei der Halbwertzeit der Items ist es doch völlig egal, wie das Gelumpe aussieht...


----------



## Nuxxy (17. August 2010)

wenn es wieder ein set gibt, das aussieht wie highwarlord oder t2 vom mage, liebe ich blizzard


----------



## dat_holgi (17. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut wenn BLizzard die Designphilosophie der Hunter-T-Sets beibehält. Mir gefällt dieses extrawagante, asiatisch anmutende Aussehen. Zumindest was Nachtelfen betrifft.



Darf ich dich schlagen? ne spass
Aber im ernst die Hunter-Sets sind ein Graus, aber jedem wie es gefällt.
Wo im übrigen die Dinger was asiatisch anmutendes haben bleibt mir auch verschlossen.
Ich für meinen Teil hoffe sehr, dass man aus den Hunter-Sets, seitens Blizz, mal was ansehnliches hinbekommt.


----------

